# Last Night's Drunk Guy Just showed up at my front door!!!



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

I can't believe what just happened. 

Bastard drunk paxfrom the last ride of the night just used "find my phone" app and shows up on my doorstep unannounced to collect his phone from in between seats.

This is not cool. I have young kids here and don't want random drunk people just showing up knocking on my door.


----------



## SuperUberEd (Sep 8, 2016)

Yeah that's crazy! To prevent that from happening, I always check the back seats or wherever the pax was sitting after I drop them off, that is if I'm in a safe zone to do that. Always make sure that your pax has left nothing behind. Definitely contact Uber about that situation, I don't know how much they would do but I think showing up at a driver's personal house is fair enough for a suspension. That's not cool at all.


----------



## nikole816 (Sep 8, 2016)

Should this happen again is there a way to disable the phone for the time being. That's really scary!


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

yeah, that's stepping over the line. barring tossing the phone somewhere, if there's a way to remove the battery, that should do the trick. you're SOL if it's an iphone i suppose.


----------



## nikole816 (Sep 8, 2016)

This is a dumb question but can a phone be taken to the police station?


----------



## John Campbell (May 21, 2016)

Not trying to sound too obnoxious, but if I were the passenger I would go to the driver's house the next day also. I wouldn't go early in the morning though if that is what your passenger did. If the driver disabled the phone somehow as some of the people here have suggested that it is likely the passenger would be out one phone


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

John Campbell said:


> Not trying to sound too obnoxious, but if I were the passenger I would go to the driver's house the next day also. I wouldn't go early in the morning though if that is what your passenger did. If the driver disabled the phone somehow as some of the people here have suggested that it is likely the passenger would be out one phone


I'd be ok if the passenger would need to get a new phone. I wouldn't be ok if one showed up at my door unexpectedly. My family's safety is way more important than this pax's temporary inconvenience going without a cell phone. You would hope pax would be sensitive to that, but obviously it's not the case.

A stranger can go to your front door anytime, it doesn't have to be a pax. However, if that can be minimized, the safer my family is.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

nikole816 said:


> This is a dumb question but can a phone be taken to the police station?


Yes, you can take any forgotten/lost items to the police. They will give you a receipt, and then you can notify Uber about the item and let them tell the pax it's at the police station.

Now pax can't accuse you of theft.


----------



## chevelle454 (Aug 13, 2015)

The op said phone was between his seats. So I'm taking it as he didn't know phone was in car. Still pax was wrong he should have gone thru uber .


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

JD1 said:


> This is not cool. I have young kids here and don't want random drunk people just showing up knocking on my door.


I can understand why this might be a surprise. But he's not exactly a random drunk person. You gave him a ride in your car for some period of time last night. So that established a relationship, like it or not. If I left my phone in an uber I'd have done the exact same thing.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

That's bullshit. A 20 minute drive is not a substantive relationship, and it is certainly not an open invitation to visit MY HOME where young children live. 

Drivers should have a reasonable expectation of privacy. Would you go over to your mail carriers house if you thought he had something of value that wasn't delivered??? Would you chase down the UPS guy at his house? 

I wasn't aware that my home was Uber's place of business. Didn't remember reading that in the Terms.


----------



## DaisyDriver (Jul 25, 2016)

Wow. Thank you for posting this. I am fortunate this has not happened to me. Nobody has a right to show up at your house. Not cool. They should contact Uber and go through the appropriate process for lost items.

The phones that have been left behind in my car are usually found when they start ringing. I immediately turn them off. Not so the person can't track their lost phone, but so they don't show up at my other job or home.

I will be sure to check in between and under seats when I get home from now on. Also, I don't answer the door if I'm not expecting a visitor but mostly to avoid political door knockers canvassing.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Can't you just turn the phone off to disable Find My Phone? Of course, you didn't know the phone was in your car.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

JD1 said:


> That's bullshit. A 20 minute drive is not a substantive relationship, and it is certainly not an open invitation to visit MY HOME where young children live.
> 
> Drivers should have a reasonable expectation of privacy. Would you go over to your mail carriers house if you thought he had something of value that wasn't delivered??? Would you chase down the UPS guy at his house?
> 
> I wasn't aware that my home was Uber's place of business. Didn't remember reading that in the Terms.


His phone was in your car. He wanted it back. You're really over-reacting.


----------



## John Campbell (May 21, 2016)

JD1: There is a product called ring video which will allow you to look at people who are ringing your doorbell and talk to them while you are in the basement or in a bedroom of your house. I don't know whether you live in a dangerous neighborhood, but if you do this is something you probably should look into.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

John Campbell said:


> JD1: There is a product called ring video which will allow you to look at people who are ringing your doorbell and talk to them while you are in the basement or in a bedroom of your house. I don't know whether you live in a dangerous neighborhood, but if you do this is something you probably should look into.


If the OP had refused to answer his door I guarantee you that would not have been the end of it. The guy would come back and keep pursuing it, probably with the police. Give him back the stupid phone and be done with it.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

That's sounds scary wtf


----------



## Space (Sep 9, 2016)

Sounds like you're overreacting. Dude just wanted his phone, did he atleast tip you?


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

JD1 said:


> I can't believe what just happened.
> 
> Bastard drunk paxfrom the last ride of the night just used "find my phone" app and shows up on my doorstep unannounced to collect his phone from in between seats.
> 
> This is not cool. I have young kids here and don't want random drunk people just showing up knocking on my door.


This same thing happened to me. Except he was with 2 buddies. Told him that it was strange for him to just show up unannounced. I now check my car before I get home and turn off any phones I find.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Interesting comments. Some really dense people out here. 

Not over-reacting. I just prefer people contact me through the app rather than show up and harass my family at my house.

It is the principle of the matter. I am happy to give a LOST phone back if they contact me through the app. I'd even drop it off to them free of charge.

But they shouldn't just show up on my doorstep and expect me to hop to at their insistence. Not a good move.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

nikole816 said:


> This is a dumb question but can a phone be taken to the police station?


Yes, generally speaking, but call now to double check. I have already planned which station I'm going to, or I'll just give it to an office I run across if its after hours.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Coachman said:


> If the OP had refused to answer his door I guarantee you that would not have been the end of it. The guy would come back and keep pursuing it, probably with the police. Give him back the stupid phone and be done with it.


Some people are really getting paranoid now a days. Someone lost something in a persons vehicle and there is a way to locate it. If you're really worried about every knock on your door then answer your door every time with one of these.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JD1 said:


> Intersting comments. Some really dense people out here.
> 
> Not over-reacting. I just prefer people contact me through the app rather than show up and harass my family at my house.
> 
> ...


How do they contact you, their last uber driver, through their app in their phone that's in your car? iPhonesa could cost $600 out of pocket, yea Im gonna go get it...


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

JD1 said:


> Intersting comments. Some really dense people out here.
> Not over-reacting. I just prefer people contact me through the app rather than show up and harass my family at my house.
> It is the principle of the matter. I am happy to give a LOST phone back if they contact me through the app. I'd even drop it off to them free of charge.
> But they shouldn't just show up on my doorstep and expect me to hop to at their insistence. Not a good move.


I don't really see how "shows up on my doorstep to collect his phone" is considered "harassment". 

But yes, I would agree that this would also make me uncomfortable,
And yes, more so if the time the person showed up wasn't socially acceptable.
But also, I would bet _*most*_ people who lost their phone would do something similar... including you. Albeit we might be more cognizant of the time of day we decide to visit. 
Especially when you consider that contact through the app cannot be done without the phone.
However, excellent learning opportunity here... I really appreciate that you shared it. 
1) Always do a _*thorough*_ car check when done driving. Something I've rarely done. Although I do glance the back seat after each drop off.
2) If a lost item can potentially be tracked, then _*assume it will be*_ and drop it off at the police station. I've never previously thought about that.
3) Don't drive late night picking up drunk strangers with your personal vehicle if you are uncomfortable with allowing them temporary access into your life. I'm sure we all agree that some pickup locations make us uncomfortable but we still continue and hope for the best outcome.​
And I'm sure there are many more.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

next time JD1 , thoroughly search your car for any random items when you're done driving.

I understand how you feel because I sure as hell wouldn't want some obnoxious and hungover idiot on my doorstep either.

Do what I do: if you find a lost item just discard it. Doesn't matter if you drop it off at the police station, or on the side of the street somewhere. Beyond the transaction (ride) it's not your responsibility to babysit careless pax and their lost 'toys'.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

He'd probably read this forum and wanted to get it before you found it and threw it in a lake.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

I appreciate everyone's advice. Some good ideas here.

Yes, obvious now after the fact that the best way to prevent is to do a thorough check of the car. I would guess that a majority of drivers do not do this simple thing. Sometimes dark phones go into dark holes though, which is what happened here. I have an all black interior, so stuff disappears easily.

I've done 1300 trips, had probably 15 lost items in my car, including several phones. I've always worked it out with people over the phone, and met them at a safe location to return lost items. Never would consider throwing a piece of property in the lake/river/harbor/ocean - bad karma and bad for the environment.

So I guess we should all just accept this new public-facing reality. Uber should make it easier for pax and their buddies to come on over, and just go ahead and share our home addresses with everyone. That way, anytime someone wants, they can drop by our homes. We all, and our families, have a "relationship" with them, so that makes it perfectly justafiable.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

JD1 said:


> I can't believe what just happened.
> 
> Bastard drunk paxfrom the last ride of the night just used "find my phone" app and shows up on my doorstep unannounced to collect his phone from in between seats.
> 
> This is not cool. I have young kids here and don't want random drunk people just showing up knocking on my door.


Still better than pax acting like a jerk, demanding that you bring the phone to his house and then not tipping you for all your efforts.

Was the pax sorry that he had to do this? Did he act like he accepted that this was his mistake and he was fixing it? Did he apologize for having to come to your house? If yes, I don't think there is anything bad to complain about. Our phones are very important and many of us cannot do without them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q: *


nikole816 said:


> can a phone be taken to the police station?


*A: *


DocT said:


> Yes


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

JD1 said:


> So I guess we should all just accept this new public-facing reality. Uber should make it easier for pax and their buddies to come on over, and just go ahead and share our home addresses with everyone. That way, anytime someone wants, they can drop by our homes. We all, and our families, have a "relationship" with them, so that makes it perfectly justafiable.


The only way the person can track the whereabouts of his phone is through apps such as "find friend" or "find my iPhone". The pax probably acted quick before the battery goes dead and who knows what else. I don't like defending Uber for anything, but Uber probably never told the guy about any of your contact information. Uber protects our privacy and wouldn't simply hand out our names and addresses to whoever wishes to obtain them. There are laws and you can sue and win if this ever happens. Also, you are not so paranoid when these drunks are in your car, in a small space with you but you act like this is so horribly wrong if they come and knock on your door requesting their lost item? I don't get it.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

OP signed up for this. It's one of the risks of driving for Uber.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

JD1 said:


> We all, and our families, have a "relationship" with them, so that makes it perfectly justafiable.


Your original claim was that a "random drunk" person showed up on your doorstep. Neither of those is true. In fact he had a perfectly legitimate reason for being there.

You continue to make this about the safety of your family and your children, even though there's no indication that this man was dangerous, or threatening, or malicious in any way. A passenger of yours shows up at your doorstep looking for his phone and you view that as a threat to your children? Very odd.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

John Campbell said:


> Not trying to sound too obnoxious, but if I were the passenger I would go to the driver's house the next day also. I wouldn't go early in the morning though if that is what your passenger did. If the driver disabled the phone somehow as some of the people here have suggested that it is likely the passenger would be out one phone


I agree. Other than the guy being drunk, I don't see what the big deal is other than it being slightly scary because you don't know the guy . Our phones are important to us and unfortunately it's just as important as a debit card now a days .


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

UberXTampa

But Uber should really just go ahead and volunteer our personal information, including our home address. Whats wrong with people coming over to the house right? We should be fine with it. 

While they are here, might as well have them come inside for a coffee and introduce them to the family. It would be the well-mannered thing to do after all. And if they are hungry, get them a slice of your wife's peach cobbler and offer to shine their shoes while they are at it. It is part of the deal and we should all just lay back and take it.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> How do they contact you, their last uber driver, through their app in their phone that's in your car? iPhonesa could cost $600 out of pocket, yea Im gonna go get it...


The passenger obviously had access to a computer or another phone because he was able to track his lost phone. I think either of those two devices could be used to contact support and report the lost item.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Coachman said:


> If the OP had refused to answer his door I guarantee you that would not have been the end of it. The guy would come back and keep pursuing it, probably with the police. Give him back the stupid phone and be done with it.


Bringing the police would have been smarter. Then there's less chance for an altercation. PAX is a complete ass.

If you leave something in a cab or Uber car, there's a simple procedure for reclaiming it. First go through the cab company or Uber. Secondly, go through the local police.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Some people are really getting paranoid now a days. Someone lost something in a persons vehicle and there is a way to locate it. If you're really worried about every knock on your door then answer your door every time with one of these.


People think everyone is out to get them these days.

We pretty much live in the safest time this country has even known and people are frightened of their own shadows.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

stuber said:


> Bringing the police would have been smarter. Then there's less chance for an altercation. PAX is a complete ass.
> 
> If you leave something in a cab or Uber car, there's a simple procedure for reclaiming it. First go through the cab company or Uber. Secondly, go through the local police.


You're really going to waste the time of a police officer in order to retrieve your phone you left in an Uber?

I'd be more offended if a PAX decided they needed to bring law enforcement with them to retrieve a device they left in my car that I wasn't aware of.

What a waste of tax dollars...



ninja warrior said:


> The passenger obviously had access to a computer or another phone because he was able to track his lost phone. I think either of those two devices could be used to contact support and report the lost item.


Our phone are part of our lives. It not only has credit card information, it has personal information, banking information... personal and business emails, important contacts... how long are you expected to have to wait to go through Uber lost and found when you have an ability to use the lost phone tool to retrieve it immediately?

I'm sorry, I would not be offended if a pax tracked down their lost phone to my house. It's better than me finding it and having to go out of my way to give it to someone. If I lost my phone, I'd done the same thing...


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

stuber said:


> Bringing the police would have been smarter. Then there's less chance for an altercation. PAX is a complete ass.
> 
> If you leave something in a cab or Uber car, there's a simple procedure for reclaiming it. First go through the cab company or Uber. Secondly, go through the local police.


Depending on where someone lives in SF, they are at least 35 miles from where I live. If they felt the need to drive all the way here to pick up a phone I didn't know he left in my car, I would figure it was probably pretty important.

I was half way home one night, at 1:30 am. My car doesn't have an AUX port or USB. I had my earbuds in and just thout the ringing noise was in the music. I stopped for gas and realized, that's a phone. Next time it rang, I answered it. I didn't know if I was going to come in the next day so I decided to bring it back to him after fueling up.

The latest version of the iPhone just came out a day or two before and this was it. Anyway....

I drive back, and he comes out. I hand him the phone and he asks...how much? Nothing. Peoples phones are important and in his case I remember him talking with the other people in the car that he had just transferred his whole business etc onto the phone. Evidently the other people in the car were the people he had set up his phone and teach him how to use it.

He pulls out a wad of cash and peels off $100.00.... And again says how much? I told him he doesn't have to pay me. He replies......

I just spent $700.00 bucks for this phone and paid someone else to set everything up on it so I don't have to carry anything else with me to run my life and business. I can do everything from here anywhere I go. And he then gave me $200.00 bucks.

It doesn't always go that way. But I no longer refuse rewards.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

JD1 said:


> UberXTampa
> 
> But Uber should really just go ahead and volunteer our personal information, including our home address. Whats wrong with people coming over to the house right? We should be fine with it.
> 
> While they are here, might as well have them come inside for a coffee and introduce them to the family. It would be the well-mannered thing to do after all. And if they are hungry, get them a slice of your wife's peach cobbler and offer to shine their shoes while they are at it. It is part of the deal and we should all just lay back and take it.


WWJD? Or for that matter Abraham inviting the traveler into his home, not realizing the latter was The Lord?

Do you rant at Jehovah's Witnesses, Girl Scouts, Census takers, and political lobbyists coming to your door?

Actually, Uber's place of business IS your house. You're their contractor. Your place of business is where you, your car and phone are located.

You make it sound like the mafia shot up your house where, as Michael Corleone ranted in The Godfather, "my children play with their toys."


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Space said:


> Sounds like you're overreacting. Dude just wanted his phone, did he atleast tip you?


Why tip? He got it himself, probably read here how freading drivers charge $100 to give phones back. I would do the same as the pax did.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2016)

JD1 said:


> I can't believe what just happened.
> 
> Bastard drunk paxfrom the last ride of the night just used "find my phone" app and shows up on my doorstep unannounced to collect his phone from in between seats.
> 
> This is not cool. I have young kids here and don't want random drunk people just showing up knocking on my door.


Worlds colliding my friend, Worlds Colliding


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> OP signed up for this. It's one of the risks of driving for Uber.


I guess, don't be a db to the riders, they could leave their phones in the car on purpose and really mess up your life.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

JD1 said:


> I can't believe what just happened.
> 
> Bastard drunk paxfrom the last ride of the night just used "find my phone" app and shows up on my doorstep unannounced to collect his phone from in between seats.
> 
> This is not cool. I have young kids here and don't want random drunk people just showing up knocking on my door.


Welcome to cab driving in the 21st Century! Eyes are ALWAYS on you! Even when you are off the clock, the Uber app follows you. And now, with someone losing a phone in your car an average of once every week to two weeks, it is gonna get even less private.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

nikole816 said:


> This is a dumb question but can a phone be taken to the police station?


Smart question. Yes, that is EXACTLY what you should do.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Coachman said:


> His phone was in your car. He wanted it back. You're really over-reacting.





Coachman said:


> If the OP had refused to answer his door I guarantee you that would not have been the end of it. The guy would come back and keep pursuing it, probably with the police. Give him back the stupid phone and be done with it.


Cops wouldn't bother with this kind of thing. It's a civil matter. The rider, however, could be considered trespassing depending upon how he carried himself.


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

nikole816 said:


> Should this happen again is there a way to disable the phone for the time being. That's really scary!


Yes, when you find the phone, toss it out a window.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

agtg said:


> Cops wouldn't bother with this kind of thing. It's a civil matter. The rider, however, could be considered trespassing depending upon how he carried himself.


Police respond to civil matters all the time. Especially those involving property disputes. If the police show up at your door to retrieve the lost phone and you refuse to return it, it becomes theft.


----------



## vegetto (Dec 21, 2015)

Yea I be a little Confused an Alerted too if a pax Came w/o my knowledge. But if he was cool about it, he just needed his phone back, going thru Uber even it being the valid way takes time and hoops to hurdle. This way he just cuts the middle out. If it were I, I come at a reasonable Hour I knock politely and say im sorry for the inconvience but my phone is somewhere in your car, I juust need it back and ill be on my way. don't see the Big deal with it. yes you have children and belongings, But he doesn't know that or desires them, He just wanted his property back the quickest way possible, I give it to him with a smile, say goodbye, and double check from now on to prevent a future altercation


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Police respond to civil matters all the time. Especially those involving property disputes. If the police show up at your door to retrieve the lost phone and you refuse to return it, it becomes theft.


Then hand the rider a copy of your policy regarding lost items which require digital request and a 3 day handling time to determine if the phone is truly in the vehicle. 1099's can write their own policies, and cops aren't in the job of babysitting people who lost their phones, anyhow, so none of this would be necessary.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

JD1 said:


> I can't believe what just happened.
> 
> Bastard drunk paxfrom the last ride of the night just used "find my phone" app and shows up on my doorstep unannounced to collect his phone from in between seats.
> 
> This is not cool. I have young kids here and don't want random drunk people just showing up knocking on my door.


Send a email to UBER


----------



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

agtg said:


> Cops wouldn't bother with this kind of thing. It's a civil matter. The rider, however, could be considered trespassing depending upon how he carried himself.


in Washington DC, Police have implored citizens NOT to find their iphone without law enforcement assistance.
You don't know whats on the other side of that door. U can easily have a Life Changing Event.

guy below thought the bus driver had his iphone. an argument ensued


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

stuber said:


> Bringing the police would have been smarter. Then there's less chance for an altercation. PAX is a complete ass.
> 
> If you leave something in a cab or Uber car, there's a simple procedure for reclaiming it. First go through the cab company or Uber. Secondly, go through the local police.


Someone here on one of the other post stated that you can't contact the driver without your phone,

sorry boys and girls but that is not true all the rider needs to do is log in at uber.com click on rider and enter the username and password and you will see every single driver that has ever picked you up my history goes all the way back to 2014.

You can even change the driver's rating,

This sort of happened to me, the rider did not come to my house he simply called me and told me where I lived,

I was not trying to steal his phone, the phone was under my front seat..


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> He'd probably read this forum and wanted to get it before you found it and threw it in a lake.


Still not a terrible option


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

2Cents said:


> Still not a terrible option


I think that is why they are making phones waterproof these days..


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

nikole816 said:


> Should this happen again is there a way to disable the phone for the time being. That's really scary!


Turn it off, but in this case driver didn't know phone was left thete
.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

FWIW - 

I realize the OP didn't know the pax's phone was in his car but if someone does leave something you can let Uber know via the Help(less) option. I've only had one pax leave something - some college brochures - but I contacted Uber & got a reply that said they'd contact the customer. After two weeks they went into the garbage but the option is there.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Allegro Acura said:


> in Washington DC, Police have implored citizens NOT to find their iphone without law enforcement assistance.
> You don't know whats on the other side of that door. U can easily have a Life Changing Event.
> 
> guy below thought the bus driver had his iphone. an argument ensued


I'd really like to get the real story on this video.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

Agent99 said:


> I'd really like to get the real story on this video.


This is what happens when bus & trucking companies hire low wage immigrants. A few years ago I took a Town Car from Newark to Stamford & not only could the driver barely speak English, he couldn't drive worth a crap either. I don't scare easily but I was extremely nervous after he nearly sideswiped a big rig.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

SuperUberEd said:


> Yeah that's crazy! To prevent that from happening, I always check the back seats or wherever the pax was sitting after I drop them off, that is if I'm in a safe zone to do that. Always make sure that your pax has left nothing behind. Definitely contact Uber about that situation, I don't know how much they would do but I think showing up at a driver's personal house is fair enough for a suspension. That's not cool at all.


Just open a new account with different email if uber cancel them


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP, completely understand your concern and frustration on this. Unfortunately, it is Uber's fault. Passenger probably contacted Uber, we all know what a joke that can be. Trying to get replies from CSR that make any sense, etc. Another poster on UP did a thread recently, of how passenger showed up at their house with cops, as if Driver had stolen the phone.

And, by the way, to all those saying, just turn off the iPhone...nope, it still sends a signal. And you can't remove battery from iPhone.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> Why tip? He got it himself, probably read here how freading drivers charge $100 to give phones back. I would do the same as the pax did.


Maybe if Uber actually weren't so greedy and compensated drivers better... They wouldn't be compelled to do those kinds of things for annoying paxes??


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> OP, completely understand your concern and frustration on this. Unfortunately, it is Uber's fault. Passenger probably contacted Uber, we all know what a joke that can be. Trying to get replies from CSR that make any sense, etc. Another poster on UP did a thread recently, of how passenger showed up at their house with cops, as if Driver had stolen the phone.
> 
> And, by the way, to all those saying, just turn off the iPhone...nope, it still sends a signal. And you can't remove battery from iPhone.


Sadly, it will only transmit the last location before the battery either dies or the phone is turned off. Wherever the phone goes after that, the owner cannot possibly know.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Red Leader said:


> I had my earbuds in and just thout the ringing noise was in the music.


Great story, and I'm glad he was generous to you. But don't let a cop see you with earbuds in both ears- that's against the law here in CA.


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

JD1 said:


> I can't believe what just happened.
> 
> Bastard drunk paxfrom the last ride of the night just used "find my phone" app and shows up on my doorstep unannounced to collect his phone from in between seats.
> 
> This is not cool. I have young kids here and don't want random drunk people just showing up knocking on my door.


About 2 weeks ago that happen to me...a dude did find my iPhone and it was in my car...he calls the phone so I answer. He told me exactly my location and ask me to bring the phone to him and he will hook me up. I drove about 4 blocks to return the phone at around 3am. He walks out got the phone and gave me a tip and walk back inside his house. I got in my car look to see a $5 tip...but to my surprise....it was a $60 tip to return the phone.

I wish he would get me again and lose his phone. I will be glad to return it to him!


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

2,250 rides. 4 found phones. Rewards: $20, $20, $20 and $6 (young girls). One set of prescription glasses, $20. Works for me.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

At the end of every ride (if at night) turn your dome light on, since I did that I have had ZERO things left in car.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> Maybe if Uber actually weren't so greedy and compensated drivers better... They wouldn't be compelled to do those kinds of things for annoying paxes??


Wow, now I know your character.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

JD1 said:


> UberXTampa
> 
> But Uber should really just go ahead and volunteer our personal information, including our home address. Whats wrong with people coming over to the house right? We should be fine with it.
> 
> While they are here, might as well have them come inside for a coffee and introduce them to the family. It would be the well-mannered thing to do after all. And if they are hungry, get them a slice of your wife's peach cobbler and offer to shine their shoes while they are at it. It is part of the deal and we should all just lay back and take it.


Now this is a hyperbole, but you are welcome to do or think however way you think is right.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

_WWJD? Or for that matter Abraham inviting the traveler into his home, not realizing the latter was The Lord?
_
J would probably call me first before banging on my door. That's what J would do.

_Do you rant at Jehovah's Witnesses, Girl Scouts, Census takers, and political lobbyists coming to your door?_

No. I do not. I am always a patient listener, politely say no thanks, and wish them well on their journey.

_Actually, Uber's place of business IS your house. You're their contractor. Your place of business is where you, your car and phone are located._

Thank you for the reminder, I know that now. I will also make sure to put the U sticker on my front and back doors to make sure drunk pax know where to bang their fist. My well-armed neighbor would not be so forgiving if they happened to knock on his door by accident at an inconvenient hour.

_You make it sound like the mafia shot up your house where, as Michael Corleone ranted in The Godfather, "my children play with their toys."_

I know, right? I bought my first house from a member of the Sinatra family. The tomato garden seemed to have a high ph content, which made me wonder if perhaps Frank's relatives had turned the earth over for other reasons long ago. Good tomatos there.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

JD1 said:


> I can't believe what just happened.
> 
> Bastard drunk paxfrom the last ride of the night just used "find my phone" app and shows up on my doorstep unannounced to collect his phone from in between seats.
> 
> This is not cool. I have young kids here and don't want random drunk people just showing up knocking on my door.


Just because he was drunk the previous night does not mean he is going to attack your kids the next day. Just saying.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Drivincrazy said:


> 2,250 rides. 4 found phones. Rewards: $20, $20, $20 and $6 (young girls). One set of prescription glasses, $20. Works for me.


18 items found in 2240 trip total:

_11 smartphones_ - not one 'thank you' after going far out of way returning 5 of them and dealing with college and/or drunk pax, began discarding them by the road when found afterwards.
_3 purses_ - not a dime from the college pax, but was thanked and paid $20 by a nice older woman for being a 'courteous young man'. btw she acknowledged that many riders can be a nightmare to deal with and insisted I take the money for my effort.
_2 wallets_ - some dudebros called me and demanded I stop everything and return their lost stuff, so I treated myself to some gift cards they had. One was $20 for Chipolte and a Starbucks coupon, another occasion I got a 12 month Gold subscription for Xbox Live. I did not take their cash.
_1 bottle of alcohol_ - Absolut Vodka (750ml).
_1 apartment key_ - drunk college pax ironically lost her own keys the night before during 21st birthday, and borrowed her roommate's set (which she lost in my car anyways) before deciding she'd rather hook-up with her boyfriend elsewhere instead. called me two weeks later saying how I'm obligated to appease her, eventually found the key and promptly discarded it.

The takeaway I gathered from experience is that good deeds are often moot as a Uber driver. Normally, I'd have no problem returning lost property even without expecting a reward. However, I simply don't have the time, tolerance, or willingness *if* the attitudes are poor; Despite their own satisfaction in carelessness.

I don't believe in karma.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Your original claim was that a "random drunk" person showed up on your doorstep. Neither of those is true. In fact he had a perfectly legitimate reason for being there.
> 
> You continue to make this about the safety of your family and your children, even though there's no indication that this man was dangerous, or threatening, or malicious in any way. A passenger of yours shows up at your doorstep looking for his phone and you view that as a threat to your children? Very odd.


Uber drivers in general aren't known for being very logical and thoughtful.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Maybe he deliberately left his phone in your car so he could find out where you live?


muhahahah!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JD1 said:


> UberXTampa
> 
> But Uber should really just go ahead and volunteer our personal information, including our home address. Whats wrong with people coming over to the house right? We should be fine with it.
> 
> While they are here, might as well have them come inside for a coffee and introduce them to the family. It would be the well-mannered thing to do after all. And if they are hungry, get them a slice of your wife's peach cobbler and offer to shine their shoes while they are at it. It is part of the deal and we should all just lay back and take it.


You know you can get the registered owners personal info from a license plate.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> Maybe if Uber actually weren't so greedy and compensated drivers better... They wouldn't be compelled to do those kinds of things for annoying paxes??


i agree. i used to turn in lost items, but now that i am fully aware of driver treatment i keep my tip.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You know you can get the registered owners personal info from a license plate.


Not that easy in CA. In my county, even a sheriff's deputy better have a good reason to run a plate. Of course in some police departments, favors are done for friends.
Re the DMV itself, there are procedures to follow. They can't be giving out info to a stalker, for instance.
May be different in AZ and other states.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> I'd really like to get the real story on this video.


It looks more like something out of a video game than something real.



JD1 said:


> _Do you rant at
> 
> Jehovah's Witnesses,
> 
> ...


Usually we do not answer the door for any of the above. If they catch us on the way out or catch me in the yard, or something:

Witnesses-Usually they will run when I tell them that I am Catholic. If that does not work, I get out my Greek New Testament (the original language) and debate the Watchtower translation. Usually, they do not want to get into that.

Girl Scouts-If GF wants some cookies, I will buy her some.

Census takers-Never have I had one come to the door, although GF did talk to one, once.

Political-If I do not care about their candidate, I tell them. If I like the candidate, yes, that is wonderful, but no money and no yard signs. If I do not like the candidate, I tell them what a useless, fish-eyed son of a streetwalker he is. That sends them running, usually.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

JD1 said:


> _You make it sound like the mafia shot up your house where, as Michael Corleone ranted in The Godfather, "my children play with their toys."_
> 
> I know, right? I bought my first house from a member of the Sinatra family. The tomato garden seemed to have a high ph content, which made me wonder if perhaps Frank's relatives had turned the earth over for other reasons long ago. Good tomatos there.


I used to drive Frank's widow quite a bit. Some of the trips were between the beach house and their place in the desert. Nice plants and landscaping there, too.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You know you can get the registered owners personal info from a license plate.


Only a cop can do that.


----------



## kör dig (Jun 7, 2016)

Stray cat said:


> WWJD? Or for that matter Abraham inviting the traveler into his home, not realizing the latter was The Lord?
> 
> Do you rant at Jehovah's Witnesses, Girl Scouts, Census takers, and political lobbyists coming to your door?
> 
> ...


Perfectly said. The children concern is weird, let me guess "Helicopter parents"


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

_ The children concern is weird, let me guess "Helicopter parents"_

KOR. We jes po folk with no common sense. Come on over and help yo self to our humble abode any time you wish. Jes you look for the Uber sticker in the front window of our house. Oops...... I am so sorry. That is wrong. It is not our house. It is Mr. Uber's house. He live here now.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

nikole816 said:


> Should this happen again is there a way to disable the phone for the time being. That's really scary!


Wrap it in aluminum foil


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> His phone was in your car. He wanted it back. You're really over-reacting.


Coachman you're wrong. The passenger was out of line. Going to a driver's house is inappropriate. Uber provides means of reaching them.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Coachman you're wrong. The passenger was out of line. Going to a driver's house is inappropriate. Uber provides means of reaching them.


Out of line, inappropriate according to what? Who?


----------



## kör dig (Jun 7, 2016)

JD1 said:


> _ The children concern is weird, let me guess "Helicopter parents"_
> 
> KOR. We jes po folk with no common sense. Come on over and help yo self to our humble abode any time you wish. Jes you look for the Uber sticker in the front window of our house. Oops...... I am so sorry. That is wrong. It is not our house. It is Mr. Uber's house. He live here now.


You're still hovering...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Coachman you're wrong. The passenger was out of line. Going to a driver's house is inappropriate. Uber provides means of reaching them.


And I've seen a hundred drivers on this forum who've said if they find a phone in their car they toss it. If it was my phone I'd head to the driver's house to retrieve it without hesitation.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Kors, thank you for your wisdom. I realize now that my concerns about my young children handling lost phone problems are terribly overblown and misguided. What could possibly go wrong? I feel like such a foolish parent.

I should probably sit down with my kids to make sure they are ready to handle strangers with lost phone issues at the front door, in case I'm in the shower or asleep. I will make sure they have been properly trained to handle it in the most professional way possible. Maybe I could even embroider a little U on their clothes to make sure the unfortunate passenger has a pleasant and discreetly branded interaction. It is important for them to know how to behave in Mr. Uber's house.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Then if my kids are lucky, and I make sure they smile and look down at their feet, they may get a little tip. But most important thing, I'll make sure they know not to tell Mr. Uber about the tip, he won't like that!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

I wouldn't be offended by the passenger showing up at my door at a reasonable hour.

That's why people have homing devices on their phones.

Of course if he showed drunk and disorderly, or at 4 o'clock in the a.m., that would not be appropriate at all.

People show up at your door all the time, door to door sales people, girl scouts selling cookies, Jehovah witnesses or other groups keen on Jesus, politicians and their devotees looking for your vote. I don't find this to be very objectionable at all.


----------



## AdmiralSnackbar1 (Jan 12, 2016)

I can't believe it people in here are saying he wasn't out of line. I would have felt violated and worry about my kids safety. He was drunk, stranger and I don't know what he could have done. For me, my family is number one priority. Uber has proper procedures in place for lost and found. If he took that route and the driver refused to return his phone, then I would have thought of either going to the police and proved them with the address. It's things like these that gets people shot and they come back complaining. I would actually report pax to uber and or police just incase something happens. It's complete out of line and disregard of you and your family's safety for a few hours of no phone.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

DaisyDriver said:


> Nobody has a right to show up at your house.


In what world?

Maybe you should build a wall or a moat to keep all the deplorables out...


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Great story, and I'm glad he was generous to you. But don't let a cop see you with earbuds in both ears- that's against the law here in CA.


Good, because it's highly dangerous.

Maybe that explains why some people don't get out of the way for emergency vehicles...


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

JD1 said:


> I can't believe what just happened.
> 
> Bastard drunk paxfrom the last ride of the night just used "find my phone" app and shows up on my doorstep unannounced to collect his phone from in between seats.
> 
> This is not cool. I have young kids here and don't want random drunk people just showing up knocking on my door.


hit him..


----------



## DaisyDriver (Jul 25, 2016)

renbutler said:


> In what world?
> 
> Maybe you should build a wall or a moat to keep all the deplorables out...


It's called trespassing. You can be charged and prosecuted. No wall or moat needed since the LAW protects me from trespassers.

tres·pass
ˈtrespəs,ˈtresˌpas/
_verb_
gerund or present participle: *trespassing*

*1*.
enter the owner's land or property without permission.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

DaisyDriver said:


> It's called trespassing. You can be charged and prosecuted. No wall or moat needed since the LAW protects me from trespassers.
> 
> tres·pass
> ˈtrespəs,ˈtresˌpas/
> ...


Do you live way back in the woods in a private area? Do you have a gate or a "No Trespassing" sign or other indication that you don't want _any uninvited guest _to knock on your door? Did you ever tell this guy never to approach your home?

If not, it's not trespassing. Obviously.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Legal opinions on what constitutes trespassing:

https://www.avvo.com/legal-answers/are-you-trespassing-if-you-ring-a-doorbell-or-knoc-1793274.html


----------



## DaisyDriver (Jul 25, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Do you live way back in the woods in a private area? Do you have a gate or a "No Trespassing" sign or other indication that you don't want _any uninvited guest _to knock on your door?


I do. I also have dogs so it is unlikely that unwanted visitor would make it to my door.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

DaisyDriver said:


> I do. I also have dogs so it is unlikely that unwanted visitor would make it to my door.


Well, then, in your case, it would be trespassing.

But your case is not typical. And the OP didn't say anything about this.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Now you know to check your car thoroughly once you complete your last ride. Do check in to those seats that the phone originally slid in. It's likely to happen again. 

Anyways, if someone is knocking on my door in the middle of the night, they are going to see my gun before they see who I am. Teach them a lesson.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

JD1 said:


> I've done 1300 trips, had probably 15 lost items in my car, including several phones


I always ask my pax to check for phones and keys before they hop out. I have made it a habit. By doing that, which also forces me to keep an eye out, I seem to have cut the number of items left behind to almost nothing.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

DaisyDriver said:


> It's called trespassing. You can be charged and prosecuted. No wall or moat needed since the LAW protects me from trespassers.
> 
> tres·pass
> ˈtrespəs,ˈtresˌpas/
> ...


I tell you some of the nonsense people post on message boards is just unbelievable.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Anyways, if someone is knocking on my door in the middle of the night, they are going to see my gun before they see who I am. Teach them a lesson.


Well, the "middle of the night" changes the story a bit. The OP insinuated that it happened later in the morning.

Anyway(s), although I support one's right to protect one's property, your proposal doesn't exactly sound rational.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> The only way the person can track the whereabouts of his phone is through apps such as "find friend" or "find my iPhone". The pax probably acted quick before the battery goes dead and who knows what else. I don't like defending Uber for anything, but Uber probably never told the guy about any of your contact information. Uber protects our privacy and wouldn't simply hand out our names and addresses to whoever wishes to obtain them. There are laws and you can sue and win if this ever happens. Also, you are not so paranoid when these drunks are in your car, in a small space with you but you act like this is so horribly wrong if they come and knock on your door requesting their lost item? I don't get it.


Your suggestion concerning a lack of boundaries between the idea of inviting strangers to sit behind you in your car, yet taking offense when they show up at your door is an interesting point. You are correct, Uber would not give out driver information to a pax or even local law enforcement without a fight.

That doesn't necessarily mean they protect a driver's policy, or respect the privacy of their pax. They are known to have rather free access of a person's phone once their apps are installed. They collect all kinds of data and study behavior patterns for ways to profit off what they observe. So, I find the notion that they protect anyone's privacy to fall short. They put their noses where they feel it benefits them and use that info anyway they feel profits them. They simply don't freely pass that info into the hands of the public. They guard it for their own use. They protect nothing other than their own interests.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

JD1 said:


> I can't believe what just happened.
> 
> Bastard drunk paxfrom the last ride of the night just used "find my phone" app and shows up on my doorstep unannounced to collect his phone from in between seats.
> 
> This is not cool. I have young kids here and don't want random drunk people just showing up knocking on my door.


I'm sorry, that's terrible.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Well, the "middle of the night" changes the story a bit. The OP insinuated that it happened later in the morning.
> 
> Anyway(s), although I support one's right to protect one's property, your proposal doesn't exactly sound rational.


If its later in the morning and I am not expecting anybody, the gun is coming out, but behind my back, even for the sales people. We are seeing more and more on the news of salespeople walking around and pushing themselves through the door, and they are not there to sell. If I see its a neighbor or someone I recognize behind the peephole, I will put the gun back in the closet next to my door. But if it is in the middle of the night, You are going to see the barrel of the gun.

I see now that the OP said it just happend and he posted 11:07am. That is NOT a unreasonable time for a rider to come over unannounced to pick up the phone. Heck, the rider probably had no clue it was the uber drivers car/house. He was just following his GPS. This maybe the time you need to be more cautious. You don' t need to bring the gun up first and set him off, but you need to have it ready when you open the door. The rider could of thought you stole his phone from wherever he was and he may already be pissed off to the point he wants to kick the crap out of you or pull a gun since you took his phone. If the rider was still drunk at 11am, he is not going to remember what happend the night before, much less remember you are the uber driver.

If OP is really concerned, he should of called the police instead of opening the door.


----------



## player81 (Jan 31, 2015)

The best way to disable find my iPhone is to put it in a fireproof box if you have one (no signal, no GPS), or swipe up from the lock screen and turn the flashlight on to drain the battery. Maybe foil, as someone stated, but not sure if that's fool proof.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If you left your phone in an Uber, wouldn't you use the find my phone app to track down your phone ?

Obviously this includes driving to the house where the phone is.


----------



## player81 (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If you left your phone in an Uber, wouldn't you use the find my phone app to track down your phone ?
> 
> Obviously this includes driving to the house where the phone is.


I think part of it is sizing up the driver. Most strangers would not come to my home in my part of town to retrieve anything without an escort.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

If I had to have the phone back I'd email the driver since it's pretty easy to do via support and let them know I have the gps coordinate and could pick it up or meet him and offer some sort of tip. If I went to the house I'd probably only tip $5 or $10 but if he/she met me somewhere , depending on the distance I'd tip up to $50

I left my phone in the back of a Lyft once and the guy brought it back to me after I called from my Wifes phone . I tipped him $40 cash and another $10 on the app . If you're stupid enough to forget your phone you should have some financial punishment lol
Heck if I would have had to go through my insurance my deductible would have been $100 I would have been out a phone for a day and I'd have to reset the whole thing up and probably loose some information . $50 tip is the least someone can do
This happened before I became an Uber/Lyft driver also


----------



## player81 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> If I had to have the phone back I'd email the driver since it's pretty easy to do via support and let them know I have the gps coordinate and could pick it up or meet him and offer some sort of tip. If I went to the house I'd probably only tip $5 or $10 but if he/she met me somewhere , depending on the distance I'd tip up to $50
> 
> I left my phone in the back of a Lyft once and the guy brought it back to me after I called from my Wifes phone . I tipped him $40 cash and another $10 on the app . If you're stupid enough to forget your phone you should have some financial punishment lol
> Heck if I would have had to go through my insurance my deductible would have been $100 I would have been out a phone for a day and I'd have to reset the whole thing up and probably loose some information . $50 tip is the least someone can do
> This happened before I became an Uber/Lyft driver also


The only time I ever lost my phone was in a Vegas cab and when the driver brought it back I pulled out my wallet and handed him all the cash in it. He was like "wow you didn't even count it" but I knew it was only $45 since I had gambled the rest away lol.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

John Campbell said:


> Not trying to sound too obnoxious, but if I were the passenger I would go to the driver's house the next day also. I wouldn't go early in the morning though if that is what your passenger did. If the driver disabled the phone somehow as some of the people here have suggested that it is likely the passenger would be out one phone


Total BS! What if the stupid pax showed up at my day job? I do not want my boss to know I'm driving Uber. Stupidest response ever posted.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Transportador said:


> Total BS! What if the stupid pax showed up at my day job? I do not want my boss to know I'm driving Uber. Stupidest response ever posted.


He would have only showed up at your job, if you somehow thought it was a good idea to bring the cell phone with you to your job.

The passenger was just following the homing signal for his own property.

The opening post is a good one for you to take note of- check your car before you call it a night when ubering.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> He would have only showed up at your job, if you somehow thought it was a good idea to bring the cell phone with you to your job.
> 
> The passenger was just following the homing signal for his own property.
> 
> The opening post is a good one for you to take note of- check your car before you call it a night when ubering.


Sure I agree with checking the back seat after drop off. What i don't agree with is people just showing up UNANNOUNCED at some driver's house. How would you like if they show up in the middle of the night and knock on your door. This is ridiculous behavior, not to be tolerated.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Transportador said:


> Total BS! What if the stupid pax showed up at my day job? I do not want my boss to know I'm driving Uber. Stupidest response ever posted.


What if you pick up a rider one night and it's your boss? Karma is a *****. lol


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Coachman said:


> What if you pick up a rider one night and it's your boss? Karma is a *****. lol


That's the chance I take of course...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Transportador said:


> Sure I agree with checking the back seat after drop off. What i don't agree with is people just showing up UNANNOUNCED at some driver's house. How would you like if they show up in the middle of the night and knock on your door. This is ridiculous behavior, not to be tolerated.


Who ever said it was okay to show up at anybody's house in the middle of the night? You just made that up because you didn't have a valid point.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Who ever said it was okay to show up at anybody's house in the middle of the night? You just made that up because you didn't have a valid point.


What's your problem? I'm just not OK with anyone following their phone signal and track me down. Period! i don't have to be a valid point in your crazy mind. It is my opinion.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Transportador said:


> What's your ssingproblem? I'm just not OK with anyone following their phone signal and track me down. Period! i don't have to be a valid point in your crazy mind. It is my opinion.


They're not tracking you down. They're tracking their lost phone, which is a perfectly reasonable thing for anybody to do. It's not creepy. It's not a violation of your privacy. It's not trespassing, as one poster informed us. It's just finding a stupid phone that happened to fall under the seat in your car. It's no threat to you in any way. It's certainly not a threat to your family or your children as the OP implies. The fact that you and others perceive it that way is a sad reflection on the state of our society.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Coachman said:


> They're not tracking you down. They're tracking their lost phone, which is a perfectly reasonable thing for anybody to do. It's not creepy. It's not a violation of your privacy. It's not trespassing, as one poster informed us. It's just finding a stupid phone that happened to fall under the seat in your car. It's no threat to you in any way. It's certainly not a threat to your family or your children as the OP implies. The fact that you and others perceive it that way is a sad reflection on the state of our society.


I'm not afraid of them. It's just a matter of practicality. I have had plenty of riders left stuff in my car. Sometimes they slid under the front seats and you can not see them even if you check. But they always call me first through reaching out to Uber for help. If I'm still awake after getting home around 2 AM and trying to get some sleep so I can go to work the next morning, maybe I will answer the call. We would arrange for them to get their stuff back.

People showing up drunk unannounced is what not acceptable.

You must not have driven much, or are clueless.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Geez, six pages of this nonsense? The moment you are in possession of a pax property, that you are aware of you must return it. That is your job. You are the one who didn't ask or check to be sure they took everything. No one contacted Travass or the police, they only track the phone.

JD1 didn't mention if the phone was still in the back of his car or if he had moved it and was in his possession in his home? The police could consider it stolen, happens all the time. Don't toss people's property, you are to either return it to the closest police station or Travass office. This is a very good example and lesson of why you don't want to hold on to anything, that isn't yours. Coachman is absolutely right. Very simple.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Transportador said:


> People showing up drunk unannounced is what not acceptable.
> 
> You must not have driven much, or are clueless.


I would agree that it's not acceptable to show up at 2am or to show up drunk. The OP suggested the guy showed up the next morning. That's different.

I've done over 900 rides. This has little to do with uber experience and more to do with your view of the world. The OP implied this situation was a threat to his children. That's ridiculous. He's over-reacting. Just give the guy his phone.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I would agree that it's not acceptable to show up at 2am or to show up drunk. The OP suggested the guy showed up the next morning. That's different.
> 
> I've done over 900 rides. This has little to do with uber experience and more to do with your view of the world. The OP implied this situation was a threat to his children. That's ridiculous. He's over-reacting. Just give the guy his phone.


Unless the phone was intentionally left in your car to track you to your home in order to meet your children, I don't see how this stupid act of trying to recover a lost property becomes a threat.

We need more information for how exactly this man was a threat. On the other side, yes, I agree that a phone can potentially be left in your car just so the predator can track you. This is a possibility. I hope we never experience anything like a predator tracking us with a cell phone to our homes.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Lesson: Find a smartphone in your car? Report it to Uber and immediately power it down.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

HoldenDriver said:


> Lesson: Find a smartphone in your car? Report it to Uber and immediately power it down.


So...don't drop into one of those "we-buy-phones" kiosks at the mall ?

Glad I know now....Who'd a thunk it ? Wow, the things we learn on this forum.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

renbutler said:


> Good, because it's highly dangerous.
> 
> Maybe that explains why some people don't get out of the way for emergency vehicles...


Yeah, or they have the music in the car up loud. Another possibility is that around 50-60 mph, an emergency vehicle can outrun the siren. So if someone isn't glancing in the mirror occasionally, they can be totally unaware of the need to move to the right.
I usually ride along at night, so the strobes lighting up the area around these drivers finally seems to get their attention.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Another possibility is that around 50-60 mph, an emergency vehicle can outrun the siren.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

What the pax did was trespassing over your private property......and that is not right. You can inform the police and tell them that you are concerned for your and your family's safety. Uber may however react differently ....I don't know what uber will do...May be you should send a note about this to Uber first telling them that you are concerned about the safety of your family and children.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Btw...I would be furious if they showed up at my home. Speaking of phone, I have lost my phone tonight. I left it charging at the spa i went to and they closed the spa after me!.....So, I am waiting till tomorrow morning till it opens. I am NOT going to their home to get it!!!!!


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

UberRose said:


> What the pax did was trespassing over your private property......


It's already been established that, legally, it is not trespassing.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

renbutler said:


> It's already been established that, legally, it is not trespassing.


Where has it been established that way? Any stranger who shows up unannounced like that on my pirvate property would be trespassing...


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Basically the pax should contact uber and uber will contact the driver. And if the driver has found any lost item, go to the uber office and return it. They will pass it on to the rider. The rider will have to go to the uber office to get it. But no going to the driver's house. It could be dangerous.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Where has it been established that way? Any stranger who shows up unannounced like that on my pirvate property would be trespassing...


Only if you have specifically asked them not to approach your door, obtained a restraining order, or posted a "no trespassing" sign.

This group of attorneys seem to be in unanimous agreement about it:

https://www.avvo.com/legal-answers/are-you-trespassing-if-you-ring-a-doorbell-or-knoc-1793274.html

Ms. Herman seems to be the most explicit about this. Scroll down to see her reply.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Only if you have specifically asked them not to approach your door, obtained a restraining order, or posted a "no trespassing" sign.
> 
> This group of attorneys seem to be in unanimous agreement about it:
> 
> ...


yah she is right . So, in this case, we dont know the pax. So how are we to tell him not to come to the house?!! or to post any signs against him.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Out of line, inappropriate according to what? Who?


This is like explaining a joke. If this has to be explained, you wouldn't understand it anyway. Let's just say it's social etiquette. They left their phone behind. That's not an invitation. They should have gone through channels.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberRose said:


> Btw...I would be furious if they showed up at my home. Speaking of phone, I have lost my phone tonight. I left it charging at the spa i went to and they closed the spa after me!.....So, I am waiting till tomorrow morning till it opens. I am NOT going to their home to get it!!!!!


If the phone is at the spa, why would you ever wanna go to anybody's home for getting it? This example is not the same as the original incident.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> This is like explaining a joke. If this has to be explained, you wouldn't understand it anyway. Let's just say it's social etiquette. They left their phone behind. That's not an invitation. They should have gone through channels.


It's a generational thing. Nowadays folks think that everything revolves around them, their phone and what not. Some people might even term it "entitlement". Gone are the days when it would've crossed people's minds that it's bad etiquette to show up unannounced. Sad reflection on the state of our society. If everyone values their phone as much as they claim, let me ask you this, why not take care of it so that it doesn't get lost?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBeemer said:


> Wrap it in aluminum foil


Does that actually work?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ninja warrior said:


> It's a generational thing. Nowadays folks think that everything revolves around them, their phone and what not. Some people might even term it "entitlement". Gone are the days when it would've crossed people's minds that it's bad etiquette to show up unannounced. Sad reflection on the state of our society. If everyone values their phone as much as they claim, let me ask you this, why not take care of it so that it doesn't get lost?


Well if you go back far enough, showing up unannounced (other than sending a letter a week ahead) was the ONLY way to get hold of someone.

We didn't have ANY phone when I was a kid.

Remember? "Mrs. Smith, can Suzie come out to play?"

The good old days...


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> This is like explaining a joke. If this has to be explained, you wouldn't understand it anyway. Let's just say it's social etiquette. They left their phone behind. That's not an invitation. They should have gone through channels.


Yea sure.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

UberXTampa said:


> If the phone is at the spa, why would you ever wanna go to anybody's home for getting it? This example is not the same as the original incident.


The shop next to the spa told me that the spa owners went to their home in Flushing. My search stops right here. I DO NOT go to Flushing to knock at his house door as this pax did! So, this is the similarity BTW my case and this case. Home is personal residence. Spa is business. You cannot go to the home.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

JD1 said:


> Interesting comments.  Some really dense people out here.
> 
> Not over-reacting. I just prefer people contact me through the app rather than show up and harass my family at my house.
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

UberRose said:


> yah she is right . So, in this case, we dont know the pax. So how are we to tell him not to come to the house?!! or to post any signs against him.


If you don't want unknown guests to visit and knock, post a general "no trespassing" sign. It's that simple.


----------



## UberFatMan (Sep 9, 2016)

I would say that the Pax should try to reach out and get his phone back via the app first. No answer in 20-30 mins. If you can track where it is go get it. Why is everyone so scared that a drunk Pax showed up at their house? YOU SHOW UP TO PEOPLES HOUSES ALL THE TIME AS A STRANGER. Do people freak out because they have kids there? I know your answer. I'm not drunk or they choose to call me... blah blah blah..... Stop being so scared and freaked out. I'm surprised you even drive drunks. Some of you scary people need to work at beauty salon.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Your original claim was that a "random drunk" person showed up on your doorstep. Neither of those is true. In fact he had a perfectly legitimate reason for being there.
> 
> You continue to make this about the safety of your family and your children, even though there's no indication that this man was dangerous, or threatening, or malicious in any way. A passenger of yours shows up at your doorstep looking for his phone and you view that as a threat to your children? Very odd.


The CAR is the place of business.

When ,and ONLY when on duty !

There is absolutely no excuse for a customer to show up uninvited and UNANNOUNCED at a PRIVATE home !

No excuse.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Blahgard said:


>


" Bang Bang Maxwell silver hammer came down upon his head"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberFatMan said:


> I would say that the Pax should try to reach out and get his phone back via the app first. No answer in 20-30 mins. If you can track where it is go get it. Why is everyone so scared that a drunk Pax showed up at their house? YOU SHOW UP TO PEOPLES HOUSES ALL THE TIME AS A STRANGER. Do people freak out because they have kids there? I know your answer. I'm not drunk or they choose to call me... blah blah blah..... Stop being so scared and freaked out. I'm surprised you even drive drunks. Some of you scary people need to work at beauty salon.


If you press an app for a drunk who can't control holding onto his phone to arrive at your house,it is OK then.

If you have NOT used the drunk summoning app.,it is NOT OK.

What if the drunk PURPOSELY left the phone In your car to better stalk you with ?

Is it OK then ?

What if pervs do this to locate homes of female drivers ?

Is that OK ?

Cops have passengers in their police cars all day.

What do YOU think happens if they show up at the cops house uninvited ????

Should I get the puppets out to explain it further ?

Here are " punch" &" Judy" to help.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

renbutler said:


> If you don't want unknown guests to visit and knock, post a general "no trespassing" sign. It's that simple.


With a large Rottweiler tied to the porch post.
.

When people come out to my door un announced ,if I respond to them at all,I like to come out the other door and sneak up behind them.

After all,one good surprise deserves another.

If it is Jehova witness , I invite them in to see if they know the names of the Demons & fallen angels,to see if they have studied the Bible thoroughly.

( shouldn't they be praying for Unity in heaven ? Forgiveness is Divine ?)

Even before King James had the book rewritten.

They usually attempt to leave all too soon . . . . .


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

JD1 said:


> I can't believe what just happened.
> 
> Bastard drunk paxfrom the last ride of the night just used "find my phone" app and shows up on my doorstep unannounced to collect his phone from in between seats.
> 
> This is not cool. I have young kids here and don't want random drunk people just showing up knocking on my door.


Uber's "policy" posted on their site:
https://help.uber.com/h/53539bde-f6f4-4909-85de-fa0b99f82be0
*Contact my driver about a lost item*
The best way to retrieve an item you may have left in a vehicle is to call the driver. Scroll down to enter your phone number and tap SUBMIT.

Your phone will ring and connect you with your driver's mobile number. If you've lost your phone, please enter a friend's phone number to connect with your driver.

Drivers are independent contractors. Uber and drivers do not bear responsibility for items left in a vehicle after a trip ends. If your driver has found your item, arrange a mutually convenient time and place to meet. Please be flexible and respectful of your driver's personal schedule.

If your driver doesn't answer, leave a voicemail with your contact info. After 24 hours, if you haven't been able to connect or arrange a return, let us know. We'll contact your driver directly to help the two of you coordinate a return.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

I know I am late to this post...

I read the entire thread, but may not have caught everything.

This was touched on by a couple of people, but JD1 may not have grasped...

The passenger may not have known he left his phone in an Uber. Yes the passenger lost his phone, but did not know where. He uses find my phone and tracks its location. As far as he knows, you could have been a bartender, waiter, waitress, an honest Joe that found the phone, a dishonest Joe that found the phone, or a thief. And yes, you could have been one of multiple Uber drivers they he used that night.

Pre-Smart Phone days, I had a colleague in Beverly Hills. He went to lunch in Beverly Hills and after a ten minute walk back to the office, realized he left his phone at the restaurant. He called the phone. During that ten minutes the ringback tone and voicemail were changed. He called the restaurant, and of course nobody admitted to finding it.

Now, did the guy show up at 2:30 in the morning or 7:00 in the morning?

Was the passenger overzealous in tracking down the phone - Maybe. As far as we know, the passenger's line of thinking was, "If I do not find it now, it will be lost forever."

But to circle back to the gist of my post is that the passenger may not have realized the phone was lost in an Uber. He only knew he lost his phone and tracked it down. Maybe if he knew for certain that the phone was in an Uber, he would have used the app to report a lost item.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Wm, that's possibly true but not really an excuse. He couldn't have a friend call the phone and arrange a pickup? In what way does his "need" for his phone trump the driver's or anyone else's personal privacy? He didn't kidnap his wife or kid. It's a phone. An object. Be patient and polite and you'll get it back.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Uber's "policy" posted on their site:
> https://help.uber.com/h/53539bde-f6f4-4909-85de-fa0b99f82be0
> *Contact my driver about a lost item*
> The best way to retrieve an item you may have left in a vehicle is to call the driver. Scroll down to enter your phone number and tap SUBMIT.
> ...


Notice this says the best way.....not the ...required way.

BTW...this pax did t violate anyone privacy.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

We'll have to agree to disagree. Mostly because, I thought I was wrong once. But, I was mistaken.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree. Mostly because, I thought I was wrong once. But, I was mistaken.


So you were wrong twice.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBeemer said:


> Wm, that's possibly true but not really an excuse. He couldn't have a friend call the phone and arrange a pickup? In what way does his "need" for his phone trump the driver's or anyone else's personal privacy? He didn't kidnap his wife or kid. It's a phone. An object. Be patient and polite and you'll get it back.


There was a story on the news a few years ago where a woman was robbed and her phone taken. She begged the robber to take everything but not the phone because it had photos of her toddler son who had just died on it. She was on the news hoping someone else had the phone and it would somehow be returned.

This was before things were backed up in the cloud etc. But not everyone does that or knows how, or if it's automatic.

Yes, someone like that is likely to offer any amount to get their phone back, but I would think if someone showed them how to track it they would also immediately do so.

There are people who couldn't tell you their own mother's phone number without their cell phone. All their contacts, etc are in that phone. If they don't have it backed up, or don't know how to retrieve it, they will panic.

Personally I'd be happy they showed up in the morning, presumably sober, and NOT at 3 am still drunk in another Uber using a friend's phone.


----------



## Bill Wirth (Jan 1, 2015)

nikole816 said:


> Should this happen again is there a way to disable the phone for the time being. That's really scary!


Get the phone and throw it into the river!


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Wm, that's possibly true but not really an excuse. He couldn't have a friend call the phone and arrange a pickup? In what way does his "need" for his phone trump the driver's or anyone else's personal privacy? He didn't kidnap his wife or kid. It's a phone. An object. Be patient and polite and you'll get it back.


Look at it from this perspective...

You loose/misplace your wallet. What do you do?

You have ID, Credit Cards, ATM/Debit Cards. Maybe you also have code keys, pictures, etc. The first thing you do is retrace your steps. You cancel cards and are glad you can replace your ID over the internet.

Now look at the phone. An iPhone 5 has 2.7 times the processing power than the 1985 Cray-2 supercomputer. A hacked phone may be able to unlock your home and/or car. It may hold personal financial data. Plus it may have all your photos on it (outside of me, who has photo albums). Once you realize its gone, your going to find it fast. How does the passenger know that it was in an Uber or a junkie found it and sold it to a hacker?

Knocking on somebody's door is not an invasion of privacy. Would JD1 have the same problem if it was a neighbor looking for a lost pet?

I agree that having a random person knock on your door is a bit disconcerting. Shit, I would have Mossberg 590 in hand and have the guy explain why he is here before opening the door. But once the phone was found and the mystery solved, I would have a good laugh over it.

That said, the passenger was lucky. If the phone was stolen, chances are he would have been battered, maybe shot, by the thief.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

UberRose said:


> Where has it been established that way? Any stranger who shows up unannounced like that on my pirvate property would be trespassing...


Really? In my country all sorts of people knock on the door. Mormons, Jehova's Witness, Electricity Meter readers, and of late, even representatives of the Federal government ever 4 days


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

You gotta wonder how some of these people even leave their homes?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> You gotta wonder how some of these people even leave their homes?


Under surveillance.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> The CAR is the place of business.
> 
> When ,and ONLY when on duty !
> 
> ...


How about if your dog went missing, and you had reason to believe it was hiding out in somebody's garage? You can't tell me that it would be inappropriate to go politely knock on the homeowner's door and ask if you could search for it.

lol


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Coachman said:


> How about if your dog went missing, and you had reason to believe it was hiding out in somebody's garage? You can't tell me that it would be inappropriate to go politely knock on the homeowner's door and ask if you could search for it.
> 
> lol


The coachman always rings twice.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> How about if your dog went missing, and you had reason to believe it was hiding out in somebody's garage? You can't tell me that it would be inappropriate to go politely knock on the homeowner's door and ask if you could search for it.
> 
> lol


As long as your dog did not go missing 10 miles away 8 hours ago.
Probable cause does not equal vague belief.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> As long as your dog did not go missing 10 miles away 8 hours ago.
> Probable cause does not equal vague belief.


What if my kite gets away and lands in your back yard? Am I breaking the code of ethics by knocking on your door to get it back?

lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> What if my kite gets away and lands in your back yard? Am I breaking the code of ethics by knocking on your door to get it back?
> 
> lol


If it broke loose last night while 15 miles away.
How would you even come to my door. Stop littering my trees ! No my insurance won't allow you to climb.
You can pay for removal of that garbage from my tree by a licensed insured professional though,now that you admit to littering my back yard ! Who are you ? A drunken Ben Franklin ?


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm all but certain the passenger gave Uber the car number when he called...Oh yeah, no lost & found, no phone number and no way to ID the car.

Make believe taxis with real taxi problems.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

While I would prefer that pax contact me via Uber support for lost items I could see them pulling up the find my iphone website and coming over. While I wouldn't necessary like being interrupted on my nonworking hours, it's not the end of the world that a stranger shows up on your door step. Certain religious groups and some desperate politicians already do that on a regular basis. 

I also check my car for stuff after rides and shut off phones when found so they don't show up, not because I'm concerned about people knowing where I live but when I return items it will be on my terms with a fee for my time, not someone interrupting my dinner or whatever. Harder to negotiate a return fee when they're on my doorstep. I usually don't go as far as dropping off at a police station but can see that'd be a good idea.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> You gotta wonder how some of these people even leave their homes?


They request an UberX ride.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Keeps the aliens from reading my mind...


----------



## Superman jones (Sep 13, 2016)

Pp


ddelro219 said:


> yeah, that's stepping over the line. barring tossing the phone somewhere, if there's a way to remove the battery, that should do the trick. you're SOL if it's an iphone i suppose.


 pop

lol Just pop out the power(battery) phones have no significant back up and will be untraceable until battery is put back in.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

The 18v DeWalt cordless in the trunk of my car can solve this problem in seconds.


----------



## Geely Gangster (Apr 8, 2016)

JD1 said:


> I can't believe what just happened.
> 
> Bastard drunk paxfrom the last ride of the night just used "find my phone" app and shows up on my doorstep unannounced to collect his phone from in between seats.
> 
> This is not cool. I have young kids here and don't want random drunk people just showing up knocking on my door.


Down Under we just shoot dumb PAX like that and ask questions later. God Bless Australia


----------



## Djc (Jan 6, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Depending on where someone lives in SF, they are at least 35 miles from where I live. If they felt the need to drive all the way here to pick up a phone I didn't know he left in my car, I would figure it was probably pretty important.
> 
> I was half way home one night, at 1:30 am. My car doesn't have an AUX port or USB. I had my earbuds in and just thout the ringing noise was in the music. I stopped for gas and realized, that's a phone. Next time it rang, I answered it. I didn't know if I was going to come in the next day so I decided to bring it back to him after fueling up.
> 
> ...


My opinion is that if someone loses their phone the least they can do is give you $20. Lose your phone anywhere in life except mb a restaurant and you don't get it back. A phone is not cheap let alone the inconvenience of re installing all your apps/data. People who don't give a tip are just aholes and make me just want to throw the phone onto the side walk if I find one so it's not my problem. Unfortunately I'm actually nice, but it's quite ridiculous that some of these people are not appreciative or are actually demanding about you getting them their phone asap.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Djc said:


> My opinion is that if someone loses their phone the least they can do is give you $20. Lose your phone anywhere in life except mb a restaurant and you don't get it back. A phone is not cheap let alone the inconvenience of re installing all your apps/data. People who don't give a tip are just aholes and make me just want to throw the phone onto the side walk if I find one so it's not my problem. Unfortunately I'm actually nice, but it's quite ridiculous that some of these people are not appreciative or are actually demanding about you getting them their phone asap.


I agree about no compensation. The last guy that left a brand-new iPhone in the back of my car (with a very nice custom leather and stainless case I might add) drove three hours back two days later to get it from me. He gave me a bit of attitude when I arrived, since he arrived to the scheduled area to pick it up 5 minutes before me. No compensation.

Had another that stiffed me, but I also had two others that compensated me well and we're very appreciative of me returning it to them. Hit or miss I guess. More miss than a hit it seems.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> The 18v DeWalt cordless in the trunk of my car can solve this problem in seconds.


Uncle Buck?  Pax gets out of the trunk, starts running while getting golf balls hit towards them...


----------



## Mango Tango (Sep 9, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I can understand why this might be a surprise. But he's not exactly a random drunk person. You gave him a ride in your car for some period of time last night. So that established a relationship, like it or not. If I left my phone in an uber I'd have done the exact same thing.[/QUO
> 
> 
> Coachman said:
> ...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> As long as your dog did not go missing 10 miles away 8 hours ago.
> Probable cause does not equal vague belief.


If your dog had a gps tracker on his collar it would.

Some dogs will get lost and travel 20 miles in a night.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

What's ridiculous is that some of you who think this was trespassing (it wasn't) advocate _actual _criminal behavior (steal or destroy somebody else's property) toward a guy who made a simple mistake that anybody could make (lose a phone).

Bunch of dang hypocrites around here.

(Yes, some of you might be joking, or half joking, but I've seen enough disturbing ideas around here to assume some of you are not.)


----------



## Exit67 (Jul 16, 2015)

Find a phone? Out the window. Done.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

The Green light offices need to have a drop box at their locations available 24 hrs a day.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Exit67 said:


> Find a phone? Out the window. Done.



See this thread, and apply it to yourself, not the passenger.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Would the OP have preferred that the passenger follow the homing signal, see that their phone is in a private residence, and then call the police to fetch missing, lost or stolen property?


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrUberCT said:


> So, did he/she do anything to make you feel uncomfortable other then knock on your door to get his/her phone back? Cause if not, your definitely overreacting.


I think my initial reaction speaks for itself. We live in a safe neighborhood, with the one-time exception of a shotgun-wielding lunatic. We have the same aforementioned strangers who insist on coming by if for no other reason than to disrupt daily life. I don't have an alarm system or any surveillance cameras, and I answer the door normally like most people would. I'm pretty wide open, so no underlying paranoia issues that I am aware of. My kids roam freely in the neighborhood so I don't think I qualify as a helicopter parent.

But for a very unique reason, when this guy came by out of the blue, it was a complete jolt the moment my daughter opened the door, and I saw him standing there, staring at me through the front door. There he stood...... twenty feet from the kitchen where I was frying up the steak-bacon. I had three pans going at once and was looking forward to a nice breakfast with the family. Seeing that disgusting man stand there, that's when I suddenly felt the strange sensation of uncontrolled twitching coupled with a type of frozen, whole-body paralysis. The events of the night before had come back to haunt me. I had fought to repress these events in my own mind, yet there they were, freezing me in a kind of sadistic vice.

You see, the night before I'd been rolling for ten hours straight. It was non-stop ping-action. It was dark when I picked him up downtown at 1:30 am. He had just married, and at the time he was standing out in traffic in his tux while his pot-bellied bride stood off to the side in her wedding dress, whilst looking completely out of place on this particular street. Like most of the people out at that hour, they had the obvious signs of drunken excess, and just kind of plopped into the back of the car, exhausted. I hit the gas as we started out to the beach.

The trip out was uneventful til it happened. He and his wife had been reviewing their special day. They had complained about almost everything, from having to eat a crappy wedding cake to their refusal to take pictures with a certain relative. The whole day sounded awful. Then, at one point, the bride, who was sitting behind me, started to complain in a wrecked, drunken slur about her wedding gown and how tight it was. That's when she asked her husband to unzip the back for her. I was not expecting it. She slid right up against the back of my chair and yelled, "Sorry, I hope you don't mind, but I HAVE TO FART!!!." Her voice was ear-piercing and her scent was vomit-inducing. For the next twenty minutes, she yelled "I'm so sorry, I have too much gas and I JUST HAVE TO FART!!!". Rather than sound disgusted, the husband applauds her the whole time, and yells out... "THAT'S MY FARTING BRIDE!" Then he said, "Honey, promise not to do that when we consummate the marriage."

Imagine being subjected to this trauma. The sounds and smells coming out of the back of the car burned a hole deep in the recesses of my brain that will probably last for years. I still have flashbacks.

So yep, it was uncomfortable seeing this guy again, right there in front of my kids, and in front of my breakfast.

I do not like you at my front door. I do not want your wife's farts. I do not like to Uber at home, Sam I am.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Would the OP have preferred that the passenger follow the homing signal, see that their phone is in a private residence, and then call the police to fetch missing, lost or stolen property?


Here's the catch to that....why would the police do anything? Unless there is a reported crime, they won't get involved. It isn't their job to retrieve your non stolen phones.

You would have to file a report. A false one at that. And that is a crime.

And that exact incident happened and was reported on this board. And the police were not happy with that guy. Some one with better search skills than I can find it for you.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

JD1 said:


> Imagine being subjected to this trauma. The sounds and smells coming out of the back of the car burned a hole deep in the recesses of my brain that will probably last for years. I still have flashbacks.
> 
> So yep, it was uncomfortable seeing this guy again, right there in front of my kids, and in front of my breakfast.
> 
> I do not like you at my front door. I do not want your wife's farts. I do not like to Uber at home, Sam I am.


I can certainly understand why you didn't want to see this jagoff again. But you were up and awake, and you were holding his property, and he knew it.

He wasn't out of line.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

JD1 said:


> I think my initial reaction speaks for itself. We live in a safe neighborhood, with the one-time exception of a shotgun-wielding lunatic. We have the same aforementioned strangers who insist on coming by if for no other reason than to disrupt daily life. I don't have an alarm system or any surveillance cameras, and I answer the door normally like most people would. I'm pretty wide open, so no underlying paranoia issues that I am aware of. My kids roam freely in the neighborhood so I don't think I qualify as a helicopter parent.
> 
> But for a very unique reason, when this guy came by out of the blue, it was a complete jolt the moment my daughter opened the door, and I saw him standing there, staring at me through the front door. There he stood...... twenty feet from the kitchen where I was frying up the steak-bacon. I had three pans going at once and was looking forward to a nice breakfast with the family. Seeing that disgusting man stand there, that's when I suddenly felt the strange sensation of uncontrolled twitching coupled with a type of frozen, whole-body paralysis. The events of the night before had come back to haunt me. I had fought to repress these events in my own mind, yet there they were, freezing me in a kind of sadistic vice.
> 
> ...


You seem like quite a nice fellow.

This question is not to criticize you or set you up for anything because I am truly curious.......

Why did you accept that behavior from them while in your vehicle?


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> You seem like quite a nice fellow.
> 
> This question is not to criticize you or set you up for anything because I am truly curious.......
> 
> Why did you accept that behavior from them while in your vehicle?


Because a confrontation at that point wouldn't have ended well for either party.

What would your exit strategy have been?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

JD1 said:


> I think my initial reaction speaks for itself. ...


Uh, no it doesn't. 

The full story sheds _far more light _on the situation than originally provided. If it is true as indicated here (and I have no immediate reason to doubt it), then your side of the story is far more ripe for sympathy, IMO.

(But it's still not trespassing.)


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

JD1 said:


> Because a confrontation at that point wouldn't have ended well for either party.
> 
> What would your exit strategy have been?


I would have simply pulled over, congratulated them on their wedding, and then said.....

That being said....you need to start acting like adults. Other wise you will need to make other transportation arraignments.

They refuse? Then they either get out there or they go to the police station....where they are no longer drunk in an Uber....they become drunk in public.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

How many people here work at Uber corporate, anyway? Seems like quite a few. Or paid consultants.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

JD1 said:


> How many people here work at Uber corporate, anyway? Seems like quite a few. Or paid consultants.


I don't know. Honestly I can remember a time when a few CSRs were on here and they let people know they worked for Uber.

Who do you think works for Uner corporate, or is a paid consultant, and why?


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

JD1 said:


> I think my initial reaction speaks for itself. We live in a safe neighborhood, with the one-time exception of a shotgun-wielding lunatic. We have the same aforementioned strangers who insist on coming by if for no other reason than to disrupt daily life. I don't have an alarm system or any surveillance cameras, and I answer the door normally like most people would. I'm pretty wide open, so no underlying paranoia issues that I am aware of. My kids roam freely in the neighborhood so I don't think I qualify as a helicopter parent.
> 
> But for a very unique reason, when this guy came by out of the blue, it was a complete jolt the moment my daughter opened the door, and I saw him standing there, staring at me through the front door. There he stood...... twenty feet from the kitchen where I was frying up the steak-bacon. I had three pans going at once and was looking forward to a nice breakfast with the family. Seeing that disgusting man stand there, that's when I suddenly felt the strange sensation of uncontrolled twitching coupled with a type of frozen, whole-body paralysis. The events of the night before had come back to haunt me. I had fought to repress these events in my own mind, yet there they were, freezing me in a kind of sadistic vice.
> 
> ...


I will not make excuses for the groom's drunken behavior. This couple sounds like ******* Trailer Trash. (Don't get me wrong, I like most ********; trailer trash, not so much.) I also understand your shock when he dropped by. Your most memorable ride of the evening has come home to haunt you. Most people do not like bringing work home with them, I can just imagine your feelings (including humiliation) that it was an Uber passenger. Not something I want to share with the neighbors.

That said, the groom was simply trying to locate his phone. As I stated before, he probably had no idea "Who" had his phone; he just knew the location. Similar to somebody looking for a lost pet.

Now I will admit, I had a chuckle when I read your story. Combine both posts together and you have won the Uber Experience of the Year. I hope in time you too will see the humor in all of this and have a good laugh.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

How about this:

We have this thing called the 2nd Amendment, in the Bill of Rights of the Constitution of the United States of America.

Show up at my door, suspicious and unannounced. You might make it into the house or onto the property, but if you cross the line in the process, I just might exercise the right to defend myself.

If I were to get drunk and lose my crap in someone else's vehicle, I will try to call them through Uber's recovery protocol. Sure, I may be curious and try to see where my phone actually is, but you don't know whose property you are stepping onto unannounced if you choose to do so. The car you left your phone in may have been a very petite well-spoken woman driving it. The property you show up at may include her 6'4" husband who is carrying a 1911.

Choose wisely. If you're dumb enough to lose your crap, it is your fault. As an Uber Driver, our homes are not a "place of business." By Uber's definition, our cars practically aren't even that either. We are just independent contractors, and Uber is just a "technology company."


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> How about this:
> 
> We have this thing called the 2nd Amendment, in the Bill of Rights of the Constitution of the United States of America.
> 
> ...


The passenger was lucky he didn't get shot...

That said, the drunken groom most likely didn't know he lost he phone in an Uber. As far as the drunken groom know, it could have been a random person's home that simply found the phone on the street.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

WMUber said:


> The passenger was lucky he didn't get shot...
> 
> That said, the drunken groom most likely didn't know he lost he phone in an Uber. As far as the drunken groom know, it could have been a random person's home that simply found the phone on the street.


Get shot for what? Knocking on a door?

You people need to drift back closer to reality.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

JD1 said:


> How many people here work at Uber corporate, anyway? Seems like quite a few. Or paid consultants.


That's a question that people ask when they can't deal with the fact that _people see things differently than they do.
_
Sorry, but this is not a safe space! 

BTW, I've been called an Uber plant in posts where people quoted me for saying _neutral_ things about Uber, among several _negative _things I said about Uber in the same post! My crime was that I didn't seethe and froth _enough_, about how Uber is destroying the _entire universe. _


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

WMUber said:


> The passenger was lucky he didn't get shot...
> 
> That said, the drunken groom most likely didn't know he lost he phone in an Uber. As far as the drunken groom know, it could have been a random person's home that simply found the phone on the street.


You kind of proved my point though. Uber driver's home or not, you don't know whose property you are walking on to. Try calling the phone, try contacting Uber, etc. Act appropriately. At the end of the day, it's your own fault if you lose your phone. If you get it back, be thankful. It's called patience and gratitude.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Get shot for what? Knocking on a door?
> 
> You people need to drift back closer to reality.


I do not know about you... I live in the Los Angeles area (Hollywood Hills to be exact). For many years (pre-gentrification of the eastern half of Hollywood), I lived about a mile from gang territory. (I have the JDL to thank that gang activity stayed east of La Brea Avenue.) That said, to this day I still keep a loaded shotgun nearby. I will look and ask questions first. I will politely ask people to leave. If they do not leave, it's 911 (to record the fact that they were trespassing) and I will escalate.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Get shot for what? Knocking on a door?
> 
> You people need to drift back closer to reality.


No, not for knocking on the door... my point is a simplistic and realistic one: If you don't know whose property you are walking onto, you might just find yourself in a really bad situation. What if this guy saw that his iPhone was at someone's house on 7-Mile road 4 miles west of Detroit? He would be in for the shock of his life. Might have never even made it down the street for that matter. And I can quantitively say that, because I've been there.

I've picked up a couple of pax in nice quiet neighborhoods with homes that cost $1+ million, and they asked me if I carried while driving, then told me if they were doing my "job," they would definitely be strapped. Imagine the situation reversed.

Again, my point is, you never know what you are getting into when you step onto someone's property, no matter where they live. One of the only people I have ever kicked out of my car due to violent behavior lives in one of the nicest suburbs you could imagine.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

WMUber said:


> I do not know about you... I live in the Los Angeles area (Hollywood Hills to be exact). For many years (pre-gentrification of the eastern half of Hollywood), I lived about a mile from gang territory. (I have the JDL to thank that gang activity stayed east of La Brea Avenue.) That said, to this day I still keep a loaded shotgun nearby. I will look and ask questions first. I will politely ask people to leave. If they do not leave, it's 911 (to record the fact that they were trespassing) and I will escalate.


So...let's look at your post......
You said nothing about pulling a firearm on a person who simply knocked on your door. You said you would look, speak, make requests, call the police if needed......so....no crime there.

You would escalate? Pull a gun on a person who refuses to leave your door step? For the crime of knocking on your door and not walking away?

Sure ya would. But you would only do it once.

Look....being cautious in a bad neighborhood is common sense. Escalating the situation where you will never legally own a firearm ever again is a good reason for you to spend sometime in prison. What's worse is.....

You are on a public forum admitting you are ready to commit a criminal offense with a firearm.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> No, not for knocking on the door... my point is a simplistic and realistic one: If you don't know whose property you are walking onto, you might just find yourself in a really bad situation. What if this guy saw that his iPhone was at someone's house on 7-Mile road 4 miles west of Detroit? He would be in for the shock of his life. Might have never even made it down the street for that matter. And I can quantitively say that, because I've been there.
> 
> I've picked up a couple of pax in nice quiet neighborhoods with homes that cost $1+ million, and they asked me if I carried while driving, then told me if they were doing my "job," they would definitely be strapped. Imagine the situation reversed.
> 
> Again, my point is, you never know what you are getting into when you step onto someone's property, no matter where they live. One of the only people I have ever kicked out of my car due to violent behavior lives in one of the nicest suburbs you could imagine.


Please. I've been in some of the worst areas of Oakland, SF, LA, Mexico, and have never had a problem.

The claim that going to 7 mile outside of Detroit and he is t gonna make it out? Silly. Higher crime rate areas do have issues. No question. Look at Chicago. Fact is.....

You know on your way there where you are going. In this case, none of that apples. He wasn't going to any of those places.

It's a lot of drama for drams sake.

As for going strapped? Eh. Any passenger who intends to kill you can easily do so. And there is nothing you can do about it. Same with anyone on the street.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> So...let's look at your post......
> You said nothing about pulling a firearm on a person who simply knocked on your door. You said you would look, speak, make requests, call the police if needed......so....no crime there.
> 
> You would escalate? Pull a gun on a person who refuses to leave your door step? For the crime of knocking on your door and not walking away?
> ...


Simmer down there, no need to make assumptions or accusations.

Look at the world we live in. A kid would never walk into an elementary school and systematically blow away a bunch of kids, right? Terrorists would never kill a bunch of people in California, or Florida, or New York, right?

The majority of most home invasions happen during the day, not night. And they happen all the time, and usually in nicer neighborhoods (because if you are going to steal something, that's where the good stuff is).

I have had a firearm at-the-ready on more than one occasion. Someone tried breaking into my backdoor a little over a month ago. They are lucky I showed restraint, because I confronted the situation, armed, and they retreated. If they would have made it through the door, I would have had every legal right to use any means to defend myself depending on their actions. Now we could argue civil stuff after-the-fact all day long, but again, if someone shows up at your door unannounced, and in the case of the OP, you already KNOW that they have an attitude problem, you are well within your right to be prepared to defend yourself should they become violent or escalate themselves into felonious behavior that puts you in danger. I would rather carry 10+1, rather than be carried by 6. Not while driving on an Uber ride... but if you show up at my door and there is a red flag, I will exercise any legal means necessary to protect myself and my family if the situation should come to that. Self-preservation, it's that simple, and it happens every day.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> So...let's look at your post......
> You said nothing about pulling a firearm on a person who simply knocked on your door. You said you would look, speak, make requests, call the police if needed......so....no crime there.
> 
> You would escalate? Pull a gun on a person who refuses to leave your door step? For the crime of knocking on your door and not walking away?
> ...


No criminal offense. Even in the deepest blue state with gun ownership laws, California is a Castle Doctrine state with No Duty to Retreat. Legally I have to prove self defense (thus the call to 911) and cannot simply shoot somebody to protect my property. I also cannot shoot somebody if they submit or leave. And like many places, off the record a police offer will want you to shoot a criminal (thus less work for them), but the District Attorney may choose to prosecute.

I am a responsible firearms owner. I am lucky that my weapons have only been discharged at the range.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Please. I've been in some of the worst areas of Oakland, SF, LA, Mexico, and have never had a problem.
> 
> The claim that going to 7 mile outside of Detroit and he is t gonna make it out? Silly. Higher crime rate areas do have issues. No question. Look at Chicago. Fact is.....
> 
> ...


You proved my point in your reply. You mentioned Oakland, Detroit, Chicago, but you you said that you have never had a problem. Just because you have never had a problem doesn't mean that countless others who live in those cities never have had their worst nightmare come true. I'm trying to understand what your take is on this, since you ended your reply with the obvious: That someone can enter your car and kill you anytime they want if they want.

So... I'm not sure what your take is. Be safe all the time and never do anything to take action in your own home if you feel threatened, or just never protect yourself ever, and if you get shanked, so be it? I'm not arguing here, I'm just not getting what position to read here since your reply suggests two opposite takes.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> Simmer down there, no need to make assumptions or accusations.
> 
> Look at the world we live in. A kid would never walk into an elementary school and systematically blow away a bunch of kids, right? Terrorists would never kill a bunch of people in California, or Florida, or New York, right?
> 
> ...


Yes...let's look at this world WE live in.....

We pretty much live in the safest time in this nations history. The hyperbole and drama manufactured today is just silly.

Back to your post.....it's getting sillier by the minute. No where in your previous post did you say anything about being a victim of violence or any aggression. Just that you would escalate the situation with a firearm. No where in the original post that started this thread was there any indication of violence either real or implied. In his post that added more description he still didn't imply ANY indication of danger or aggression. And no, you don't know if someone who has knocked on your door has an attitude problem or not until you engage them. And in the case of the OP, he hasn't inferred any malice on the part of the idiot who lost his phone. In fact, by the description of the incident, he has admitted that his perception of the incident was completely manufactured in his mind. Influenced by his prior interactions with this person. None of which involved any maleficence. No threats. No violence.

No one has even suggested you don't have the right to defend yourself. Certainly not me. Being prepared is one thing. However a "red flag". Isn't justification to pull a firearm on someone.

Like I said before....I wonder how people,like this even leave the house.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

WMUber said:


> No criminal offense. Even in the deepest blue state with gun ownership laws, California is a Castle Doctrine state with No Duty to Retreat. Legally I have to prove self defense (thus the call to 911) and cannot simply shoot somebody to protect my property. I also cannot shoot somebody if they submit or leave. And like many places, off the record a police offer will want you to shoot a criminal (thus less work for them), but the District Attorney may choose to prosecute.
> 
> I am a responsible firearms owner. I am lucky that my weapons have only been discharged at the range.


Uh...no they don't. But you go with thAt. Shoot that non violent guy on your porch If it ever happens to you, be prepared to see your post being used against you in court.

Fact is, escalating a situation by brandishing a firearm just because someone didn't leave your poach, will get you arrested. A call to 911 won't build your case of self defense.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> You proved my point in your reply. You mentioned Oakland, Detroit, Chicago, but you you said that you have never had a problem. Just because you have never had a problem doesn't mean that countless others who live in those cities never have had their worst nightmare come true. I'm trying to understand what your take is on this, since you ended your reply with the obvious: That someone can enter your car and kill you anytime they want if they want.
> 
> So... I'm not sure what your take is. Be safe all the time and never do anything to take action in your own home if you feel threatened, or just never protect yourself ever, and if you get shanked, so be it? I'm not arguing here, I'm just not getting what position to read here since your reply suggests two opposite takes.


Yup. Other people have had problems. Yet here we are, living in the safest times ever in this country. And people are more scared than ever.

Be safe. By all means, be safe. But in the situations you have described, and modified to try and fit them into your case for violence in a non violent situation.....you simply have no leg to stand on.

As for the fact that a passenger can kill you at anytime.....was a response to the silly thought that packing a gun in your car makes you any safer. There is a whole dialog that goes along with that. We just won't have it in this conversation.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Yes...let's look at this world WE live in.....
> 
> We pretty much live in the safest time in this nations history. The hyperbole and drama manufactured today is just silly.
> 
> ...


I never suggested pulling a firearm on someone for no reason. I did mention pulling one out when someone was trying to break into my home. Justified. I also mentioned having a firearm ready in case someone shows up at your home unannounced and a something isn't right or a situation escalates. There is a huge difference between me suggesting possessing or carrying a weapon legally, or drawing a weapon on someone for no reason. I am a responsible gun owner and I have luckily never had to discharge my weapon at someone, thanks to good judgement, and the only time I ever displayed and pointed my firearm at someone was when they were attempting a home invasion with my family inside. I would never suggest that someone just answers the door with the barrel of a gun sticking out every time someone knocks. Your assumption/accusation of doing so is wrong. If you knock on my door, yes I will be armed, but you will never know it. Now, if you are breaking in, or you forcibly enter my home or commit some other violent felony in the process, yes, you are going to see it. It is not a grey area, and as a responsible gun owner, I know where that line is, and it takes a lot to cross that line. And yes, back when I was 20 yrs old, I was the victim of a gang beatdown and after pain and surgery, was lucky to survive the incident. To this day, I still say the only thing that kept them from finishing me off was the fact that their happened to be a cop in the parking lot literally 200 feet away when they started in on me. 200 feet away, and they still damn-near killed me. The only reason they stopped was when the police physically intervened (so I was told, I was unconcious at the time). I am saying this to point out that even with the police THAT close, it still happened. Now, being in your own home, when seconds count, the police are only minutes away. Think about it.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Uh...no they don't. But you go with thAt. Shoot that non violent guy on your porch If it ever happens to you, be prepared to see your post being used against you in court.
> 
> Fact is, escalating a situation by brandishing a firearm just because someone didn't leave your poach, will get you arrested. A call to 911 won't build your case of self defense.


My living conditions are different than the OP.

I live in a Condo and it is a secure building. If somebody is knocking at my door and I did not authorize it (i.e. "Buzz them in.") they are trespassing. We occasionally get somebody that passes security and I have shooed a few away without brandishing a weapon. I give them one sentence to explain why they are here and I tell them to leave and call security. I have a neighbor who shooed one of these people away with a 9mm. She is a petite lady and they though she would be easy pickings. She Didn't need to fire it, but they did end up falling down the stairs in their attempt to quickly vacate the building.

So yes, I have no problems admitting in a public forum that I am willing to the extent of the law protect myself, my family/friends/neighbors, and my home. And when a police officer asks why I let them go, I will tell him that the Liberal D.A.s scare me more than the criminal. If I have to shoot, it will be very obvious that it was self defense.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Yup. Other people have had problems. Yet here we are, living in the safest times ever in this country. And people are more scared than ever.
> 
> Be safe. By all means, be safe. But in the situations you have described, and modified to try and fit them into your case for violence in a non violent situation.....you simply have no leg to stand on.
> 
> As for the fact that a passenger can kill you at anytime.....was a response to the silly thought that packing a gun in your car makes you any safer. There is a whole dialog that goes along with that. We just won't have it in this conversation.


I never said I packed a gun in my car. In fact I insinuated the exact opposite.

You are making a lot of assumptions and ambiguous replies suggesting a lot of confrontation that doesn't exist. Are you even reading the posts you are replying to? Because you are bringing up "pulling a gun on someone for no reason," or "packing a gun in your car" when no one here has suggested doing these things.

Prepared, yes. Doing some of the crazy or illegal stuff you are suggesting, no. You are assuming and at this point fabricating way too much confrontational hypothetical arguments. Please go back and re-read the posts and tell me who has said that they have a gun with them in their car, or is pointing firearms at people for no good reason? No one here has said that.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

WMUber said:


> My living conditions are different than the OP.
> 
> I live in a Condo and it is a secure building. If somebody is knocking at my door and I did not authorize it (i.e. "Buzz them in.") they are trespassing. We occasionally get somebody that passes security and I have shooed a few away without brandishing a weapon. I give them one sentence to explain why they are here and I tell them to leave and call security. I have a neighbor who shooed one of these people away with a 9mm. She is a petite lady and they though she would be easy pickings. She Didn't need to fire it, but they did end up falling down the stairs in their attempt to quickly vacate the building.
> 
> So yes, I have no problems admitting in a public forum that I am willing to the extent of the law protect myself, my family/friends/neighbors, and my home. And when a police officer asks why I let them go, I will tell him that the Liberal D.A.s scare me more than the criminal. If I have to shoot, it will be very obvious that it was self defense.


Yea.....


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> I never said I packed a gun in my car. In fact I insinuated the exact opposite.
> 
> You are making a lot of assumptions and ambiguous replies suggesting a lot of confrontation that doesn't exist. Are you even reading the posts you are replying to? Because you are bringing up "pulling a gun on someone for no reason," or "packing a gun in your car" when no one here has suggested doing these things.
> 
> Prepared, yes. Doing some of the crazy or illegal stuff you are suggesting, no. You are assuming and at this point fabricating way too much confrontational hypothetical arguments. Please go back and re-read the posts and tell me who has said that they have a gun with them in their car, or is pointing firearms at people for no good reason? No one here has said that.


I never said you did. You might want to go back and re read those couple of posts.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I never said you did. You might want to go back and re read those couple of posts.


Okay, here:



Red Leader said:


> As for the fact that a passenger can kill you at anytime.....was a response to the silly thought that packing a gun in your car makes you any safer. There is a whole dialog that goes along with that. We just won't have it in this conversation.


Um, yeah... ok.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> Okay, here:
> 
> Um, yeah... ok.


Context is your friend. Note that you didn't post the part where you said a person in a nice neighborhood broached that subject. It's obvious that is what the response was for.

So...um,yea....ok


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Context is your friend. Note that you didn't post the part where you said a person in a nice neighborhood broached that subject. It's obvious that is what the response was for.
> 
> So...um,yea....ok


Yes, a passenger asked as you have now acknowledged after-the-fact. Someone reading your reply in question can very easily take it out of context, as you made no mention of the pax suggesting it, all you made mention of was packing heat in the car and being scared to leave the house. Not a smart look.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> Yes, a passenger asked as you have now acknowledged after-the-fact. Someone reading your reply in question can very easily take it out of context, as you made no mention of the pax suggesting it, all you made mention of was packing heat in the car and being scared to leave the house. Not a smart look.


It was in your post. Not he only way to acknowledge it is after the fact. You posted it. I would figure it would go with out saying that you would know this.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> It was in your post. Not he only way to acknowledge it is after the fact. You posted it. I would figure it would go with out saying that you would know this.


Oh I see. I'm going to go drive in figure-eights now and tell my pax that we didn't pass their destination twice, and if we did, it was their fault for not driving straight to their destination because they never asked me if they could sit in the driver's seat.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> Oh I see. I'm going to go drive in figure-eights now and tell my pax that we didn't pass their destination twice, and if we did, it was their fault for not driving straight to their destination because they never asked me if they could sit in the driver's seat.


Seems like something you would do.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Seems like something you would do.


Oh yeah, passengers get a kick out of it, especially Airport pax that fly in from SanFran. I get multiple requests for driving in circles, 5 phone chargers, 50-mile trips to obscure rural locations. They love it. They can't seem to figure out where I live though when they leave their mobile office in the back of my car, which in relation to the OP, is probably a good thing for all parties involved.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Yea.....


Now your just being a troll...

I've lived in the Hollywood/West Hollywood/Beverly Hills area since I was ten. Never had issues in BH, but had issues in Hollywood. I have helped friends three times. Once my friends and I stopped a gang beat down by intervening with baseball bats, a sawed-off hockey stick, and a tire iron. A similar combination prevented a parking lot mugging. The third time was a stare down with a knife wielding mugger in a men's room. As I stated before, I am lucky that the neighborhood I live in for the last 25 years has not had gang issues. But a mile east there were gang issues. (I do not know what the JDL did to keep them east of La Brea, but it worked.)

Since I lived near gang activity, I properly trained myself in firearm use. I went to the range, took lessons, and practiced. As a responsible firearm owner I know that discharging a firearm is the last resort.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

WMUber said:


> Now your just being a troll...
> 
> I've lived in the Hollywood/West Hollywood/Beverly Hills area since I was ten. Never had issues in BH, but had issues in Hollywood. I have helped friends three times. Once my friends and I stopped a gang beat down by intervening with baseball bats, a sawed-off hockey stick, and a tire iron. A similar combination prevented a parking lot mugging. The third time was a stare down with a knife wielding mugger in a men's room. As I stated before, I am lucky that the neighborhood I live in for the last 25 years has not had gang issues. But a mile east there were gang issues. (I do not know what the JDL did to keep them east of La Brea, but it worked.)
> 
> Since I lived near gang activity, I properly trained myself in firearm use. I went to the range, took lessons, and practiced. As a responsible firearm owner I know that discharging a firearm is the last resort.


And any of that applies to the issue at hand how?


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

To previous poster in this thread, I never said I held his property.

I never knew about it until the ingrate showed up out of the blue and claimed that he had lost it in the car.

Also, I never meant to imply he wasnt within his rights to try to retrieve his phone. This idiot, with his sense of entitlement and complete disregard for others, just handled it poorly. He should have called first.

I think Uber would probably have some liability if either party misbehaves in this situation. Especially if one considers the common assumption being made that uber drivers are actually uber employees because they are now living in Uber homes, that is, wherever Mr Uber and his sticker resides.

Your up Red Leader, go ahead and defend your client. Which L school did you attend again?


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

JD1 said:


> To previous poster in this thread, I never said I held his property.
> 
> I never knew about it until the ingrate showed up out of the blue and claimed that he had lost it in the car.
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

JD1 said:


> Also, I never meant to imply he wasnt within his rights to try to retrieve his phone. This idiot, with his sense of entitlement and complete disregard for others, just handled it poorly. He should have called first.


He couldn't call you, he didn't have his phone.

He couldn't have borrowed a phone, because the borrowed phone wouldn't have had your number.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> He couldn't call you, he didn't have his phone.
> 
> He couldn't have borrowed a phone, because the borrowed phone wouldn't have had your number.


Incorrect. Yes, he could have called. I know this because I have been called by four different people now, two of them directly. The phone owner contacted Uber using a friend's phone, and Uber gave them my phone number, called me, and arranged for a mutual exchange.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

JD1 said:


> To previous poster in this thread, I never said I held his property.
> 
> I never knew about it until the ingrate showed up out of the blue and claimed that he had lost it in the car.
> 
> ...


Sure...this is easy.....

My beliefe was simple. You never knew you had his phone. No where in your posts did you ever say you knew it was in your possession. And as far as I know, I don't see anyone accuse you of stealing his phone. If they did, I missed it.

However, you did have your car. Where as it isn't, and shouldn't be, mandatory to look for items left in your car you could have avoided this whole thing by checking you vehicle for others property. Maybe you looked? Didn't see it? Doesn't matter. Still no maleficence. But you know these things happen, and unless you are now going to claim you had no knowledge of the "find your phone feature" ....well....you had the easy ability to prevent this situation.

But still, no big deal as you have not inferred or claimed any violent or threatening actions on the part of the phone owner. You haven't even claimed that he has contacted you since. No driving by your house. No calls threatening you or thanking you. Which is a dick move. Had I come to your home to get my property I would have let Uber know you kept my property safe and thanked them for having such a good driver working for them.

Much teeth mashing over nothing. Drama manufactured in your head because the guy and his wife, as you described them, acted as slobs in your car. Pretty much their only issue.

As for his actions? Yea...maybe he should have called Uber first. Did you ask him why he didn't? If you did, you didn't post it here. Has he committed any crime or breech of etiquette by simply tracking down his phone and asking for it? Nope. Unless he did so in some aggressive and threatening manner. Give us something here. Did he pound loudly on your door? Did he repeatedly ring your door bell? Did he demand you open your door? Did he ever tell your child to go get you?

As for thinking Uber might have some liability? Maybe. Possibly. But why should they be liable for your lack of concern for your family's well being? You knew this could happen should you not check your vehicle. If you did check, you did a poor job of it. Now do I believe this? Nope. I don't even think you made a mistake. See how easy it is to manufacture drama out of nothing?

Again....much ado about nothing. That being said, no one, me included can tell you how you should feel.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

_Ilikespam
_
As has been mentioned, with a little effort, he could have used the phone to login to his uber account, and proceed to follow the steps outlined to contact the driver. If he is even only a bit functional, this is a five minute process.

He decided instead to do what was most expedient for him, despite the risk for a bad outcome. Most people will probably do the same, since Mr Uber has successfully created the false narrative of Me, Me, Me followed by Now, Now Now.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

He could have. But he doesn't have to. He already has a way to locate his phone. And he used it.

You could have simply checked your back seat. If you were even a bit functional you could have done this. It takes less time to accomplish than logging into the Uber app and get in contact with Uber support. You decided to do what was most expedient for you, despite the risk for a bad outcome. 

See how easy that is?

Again....you could have, but didn't have to.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Red Leader, so now your suggesting that there was risk for a bad outcome???

That's very interesting. Earlier you said I over-reacted and it was all in my head. 

So which is it?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

JD1 said:


> Red Leader, so now your suggesting that there was risk for a bad outcome???
> 
> That's very interesting. Earlier you said I over-reacted and it was all in my head.
> 
> So which is it?


No...you suggested that. It was in your post that I quoted. Or don't you remember posting that? You might want to also consider the context of the response.

Your lack of intellectual honesty is duly noted.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Well, considering your approach In this discussion, that's a nice compliment.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

JD1 said:


> Well, considering your approach In this discussion, that's a nice compliment.


Your welcome. Or...

Tell me that wasn't the meaning of your post. Maybe I took your meaning wrong or out of context.

Look...your taking this all wrong. But that's your right. Personally I think you are giving it far more on the worry scale than it deserves.

BTW....I live in Petaluma. Feel free to look up Polly Klaas. My very close friends and workmates were friends of her family.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

WMUber said:


> Since I lived near gang activity, I properly trained myself in firearm use. I went to the range, took lessons, and practiced. As a responsible firearm owner I know that discharging a firearm is the last resort.


Very well posted. Perfectly said.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Someone here on one of the other post stated that you can't contact the driver without your phone,
> 
> sorry boys and girls but that is not true all the rider needs to do is log in at uber.com click on rider and enter the username and password and you will see every single driver that has ever picked you up my history goes all the way back to 2014.
> 
> ...


_sorry boys and girls but that is not true all the rider needs to do is log in at uber.com click on rider and enter the username and password and you will see every single driver that has ever picked you up my history goes all the way back to 2014._

When I saw this post I was curious about my own pax account.
I logged in and there was ZERO trip history.
I have used Uber as a PAX before, but not recently. Therefore, I think they only keep recent history, like 3 months perhaps?
I logged on both through the phone and imac


----------



## Purplestardust (Sep 11, 2016)

Jeez, y'all argue over everything.


----------



## kes1981 (Apr 6, 2016)

JD1 said:


> I can't believe what just happened.
> 
> Bastard drunk paxfrom the last ride of the night just used "find my phone" app and shows up on my doorstep unannounced to collect his phone from in between seats.
> 
> This is not cool. I have young kids here and don't want random drunk people just showing up knocking on my door.


I wish all pax did this. Comes to you to pick up the phone instead of expecting you to bring it to him. Don't know what the fuss is; you sound really brattish here. I'm with the rider on this one.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> He couldn't call you, he didn't have his phone.
> 
> He couldn't have borrowed a phone, because the borrowed phone wouldn't have had your number.


You can get the phone number by logging into your account at the Uber website you can use any telephone to call Driver


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:B-1B_in_the_Benefield_Anechoic_Facility.jpg


getoutofmycar said:


> Put the phone in your microwave. Its called a Faraday Cage.


This is true microwavs are shielded so you don't get cooked no waves in none out.

Sort of like this one at Edwards AFB that I used to maintain


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

If this ever happens again ask to take a photo of their ID before you retrieve the phone and email it to yourself.
I suspect if you knew all this guy's info you would feel more at ease.

You seem a little more freaked out then most would be.

This really is a non life threatening event, I imagine how it went and how I would handle it.

Knock knock, hi I left my phone in your car by accident and tracked it here, can I get it back.

Me: Sure here you go.

PAX: Thanks

Me: no problem have a nice day.

Pax: walks away

My wife: who was that?

Me: some passenger forgot their phone and tracked it like I do the kids phones.

My wife: oh ok, what do you want for dinner, I don't know....

THE END.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

kes1981 said:


> I wish all pax did this. Comes to you to pick up the phone instead of expecting you to bring it to him. Don't know what the fuss is; you sound really brattish here. I'm with the rider on this one.


You're with the rider on this one? Ignore Uber and don't use the tech, and knock on MY door. Be sure to play nice.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Sure...this is easy.....
> 
> My beliefe was simple. You never knew you had his phone. No where in your posts did you ever say you knew it was in your possession. And as far as I know, I don't see anyone accuse you of stealing his phone. If they did, I missed it.
> 
> ...


In one sentence you say "much teeth mashing over nothing," and you end your post with "no one, me included can tell you how you should feel." I really feel you should stop sweating the OP and everyone else with ambiguous arguments. I can't even read some of your posts without you saying completely opposite things in the same post. I've asked for clarification on your part and all you give back is a cheeky attack and are now back to the OP again doing the same. I don't see any of your previous posts as productive or intuitive, you are the one replying out of "feeling" and "opinion."

The facts are plain and SIMPLE. You lose your phone in someone else's car, it's your problem, not theirs. If you get it back, yay for you. If you knock on their door unannounced, good luck...


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

kes1981 said:


> I wish all pax did this. Comes to you to pick up the phone instead of expecting you to bring it to him. Don't know what the fuss is; you sound really brattish here. I'm with the rider on this one.


Which part of the front door do you put your U sticker anyway? You must really want that employee of the month Jiffy Lube coupon.....


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

MrUberCT said:


> Knocking on someones door to retrieve lost or stolen property isn't wrong and it isn't a crime, even if he was drunk and acting like an asshole the night before. We've all been drunk and we've all made mistakes, so judging him solely on that isn't even valid as a matter of fact its completely unfair. Now while I disagree with this persons tactics to show up unannounced, allowing your child to open the door (even in a fairly safe are) without confirmation of who's knocking is the real problem here. If you were so scared for your life and the life of your family, why didn't you close the door and call the police? I'll tell you why, because you wasn't scared for your life or the lives of your family. So the real issue here is this, like most UBER drivers you failed to do your job. How you might ask? At the end of your shift you should have looked in the back of your car to make sure there wasn't a mess or any items left behind. By doing so you would have found the phone, contacted UBER that evening and they would have followed the steps to get the item back in a comfortable manor. Since you didn't do that, the passengers only option was to trace his lost/stolen phone. Remember he was drunk the night before so its possible he didn't know where it was and since Uber never contacted him he probably didn't know you had it in your car. Bottom line, although it was uncomfortable situation NOTHING HAPPENED!


Four phones left in my car. I check all the time, but the ones that get left were in wierd spots.... between the seat and the door, under MY seat, etc. Places that a quick visual scan cannot identify.

I have been patient and worked it out with every rider who has lost THEIR shit in MY PERSONALLY OWNED VEHICLE.

That said, show up at my door unannounced. You are on my property, my time, etc. Don't expect free mints or bottled water.


----------



## MrUberCT (Jun 8, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> Four phones left in my car. I check all the time, but the ones that get left were in wierd spots.... between the seat and the door, under MY seat, etc. Places that a quick visual scan cannot identify.
> 
> I have been patient and worked it out with every rider who has lost THEIR shit in MY PERSONALLY OWNED VEHICLE.
> 
> That said, show up at my door unannounced. You are on my property, my time, etc. Don't expect free mints or bottled water.


I agree, I wouldn't want someone showing up at my door but to rant like my life was in danger in a forum when in fact it wasn't is ridiculous! Anywho, I'm done here. Off to troll the next person that makes a mountain out of a mole hill. Have an awesome day people and make lots of money!!!


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

MrUberCT said:


> Knocking on someones door to retrieve lost or stolen property isn't wrong and it isn't a crime, even if he was drunk and acting like an asshole the night before. We've all been drunk and we've all made mistakes, so judging him solely on that isn't even valid as a matter of fact its completely unfair. Now while I disagree with this persons tactics to show up unannounced, allowing your child to open the door (even in a fairly safe are) without confirmation of who's knocking is the real problem here. If you were so scared for your life and the life of your family, why didn't you close the door and call the police? I'll tell you why, because you wasn't scared for your life or the lives of your family. So the real issue here is this, like most UBER drivers you failed to do your job. How you might ask? At the end of your shift you should have looked in the back of your car to make sure there wasn't a mess or any items left behind. By doing so you would have found the phone, contacted UBER that evening and they would have followed the steps to get the item back in a comfortable manor. Since you didn't do that, the passengers only option was to trace his lost/stolen phone. Remember he was drunk the night before so its possible he didn't know where it was and since Uber never contacted him he probably didn't know you had it in your car. Bottom line, although it was uncomfortable situation NOTHING HAPPENED!


It's not always just "what is legal and what is not." It is called common courtesy and due dilegence. My God, some of you are acting like "well, you shouldn't have worn that red dress" mentallity. The driver is NOT responsible for your lost items. If you get your phone back, consider it a blessing. Knock on anyone's door unannounced, expect anything. Stop blaming the OP. My gawd...


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

MrUberCT said:


> I agree, I wouldn't want someone showing up at my door but to rant like my life was in danger in a forum when in fact it wasn't is ridiculous! Anywho, I'm done here. Off to troll the next person that makes a mountain out of a mole hill. Have an awesome day people and make lots of money!!!


Rant? Life in danger? Um, what?

No, no ranting here. I was just responding. That said, a kid in CT would NEVER walk into an elementary school and start blowing away 6-year-olds, right? Show up at someone's house unannounced and pretend like you have some sort of entitlement, well, you don't know who is going to answer the door. Holy crap, Uber has a system in place for lost items, and it works. Now, we can go back and forth all day long on the other flaws of the Uber platform, but lost items are easily reportable and contact is easily done via telephone. The whole argument of "well this guy didn't know what to do because he didn't have his phone" doesn't hold up... yeah, he lost his phone, but how do you think he knew exactly where to go to retrieve his phone in the first place? He certainly didn't use the yellow pages to find it.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrUberCT said:


> Knocking on someones door to retrieve lost or stolen property isn't wrong and it isn't a crime, even if he was drunk and acting like an asshole the night before. We've all been drunk and we've all made mistakes, so judging him solely on that isn't even valid as a matter of fact its completely unfair. Now while I disagree with this persons tactics to show up unannounced, allowing your child to open the door (even in a fairly safe are) without confirmation of who's knocking is the real problem here. If you were so scared for your life and the life of your family, why didn't you close the door and call the police? I'll tell you why, because you wasn't scared for your life or the lives of your family. So the real issue here is this, like most UBER drivers you failed to do your job. How you might ask? At the end of your shift you should have looked in the back of your car to make sure there wasn't a mess or any items left behind. By doing so you would have found the phone, contacted UBER that evening and they would have followed the steps to get the item back in a comfortable manor. Since you didn't do that, the passengers only option was to trace his lost/stolen phone. Remember he was drunk the night before so its possible he didn't know where it was and since Uber never contacted him he probably didn't know you had it in your car. Bottom line, although it was uncomfortable situation NOTHING HAPPENED!


Yet another example of lazy and corrupt thinking in an attempt to shift responsibility.

And then rationalizing his course of action because NOTHING HAPPENED?

That should qualify you for Uber Employee of the Month, and a promotion to upper management.

Dense, dense, and then denser still.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

MrUberCT said:


> The red dress mentality is irrelevant here! Nothing happened, no one was hurt, no one was violated, shit the cops weren't even called. This is one person overreacting and a herd of sheep screaming with her, lol. Get a grip and a spell checker


Lose your phone in my car. A "spell checker" will not be the first thing that crosses your mind. A rational person will try to find their phone via tech, and contact the person who has it. Maybe this hasn't happened to you. I've had to deal with this personally, and here in the Midwest, people actually respect other people and act somewhat accordingly. Showing up at someone's doorstep unannounced is not the first step, and in the case of the OP, they already KNEW that this person was a jackass. Nothing happened, but you don't KNOW that until it may, unless you are psychic.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

How stupid you should be not to turn the phone off and take it to your house .Totally your fault.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> In one sentence you say "much teeth mashing over nothing," and you end your post with "no one, me included can tell you how you should feel." I really feel you should stop sweating the OP and everyone else with ambiguous arguments. I can't even read some of your posts without you saying completely opposite things in the same post. I've asked for clarification on your part and all you give back is a cheeky attack and are now back to the OP again doing the same. I don't see any of your previous posts as productive or intuitive, you are the one replying out of "feeling" and "opinion."
> 
> The facts are plain and SIMPLE. You lose your phone in someone else's car, it's your problem, not theirs. If you get it back, yay for you. If you knock on their door unannounced, good luck...


Context is your friend. Your lack of reading comprehension, isn't.

Oh..and if it is your problem the he did exactly the right thing in tracking it down and getting it himself instead of asking the driver to bring it to him.

You just sunk your own case.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Context is your friend. Your lack of reading comprehension, isn't.


You just "liked" several of my posts in a different thread, but want to be an antagonist in this thread. I can read just fine, my only distraction is dealing with morons that post ambiguous crap and then berate other people like we are more dumb than you. If I ever find myself in San Francisco and need a ride, I PRAY that I get you as my driver.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> You just "liked" several of my posts in a different thread, but want to be an antagonist in this thread. I can read just fine, my only distraction is dealing with morons that post ambiguous crap and then berate other people like we are more dumb than you. If I ever find myself in San Francisco and need a ride, I PRAY that I get you as my driver.


Of course. Just because you are simply wrong about this subject doesn't mean you are not right or have good ideas about others.

This is just a discussion on a chat board. Thinking it is anything more than that, and taking offense to it, is silly. Now.....

If you spoke bad about my football team.....all bets are off. LOL.

I will be hot lapping America next year.....hit me up and I will buy you lunch and a beer. Domestic, nothing imported.

If you are in SF, let me know, I will drive you for free.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Of course. Just because you are simply wrong about this subject doesn't mean you are not right or have good ideas about others.
> 
> This is just a discussion on a chat board. Thinking it is anything more than that, and taking offense to it, is silly. Now.....
> 
> ...


Keep moving that dropped pin as much as you want.

That's just it, you are not right. You can claim all day that you are, but you are not. I don't agree with you, the OP doesn't agree with you, and others don't agree with you. So that makes you the smart driver and the rest of us are fools apparently.

No thanks on the ride, or the drink. If you act the same way in person as you do here, you get 1 star and no tip. Frankly, I'm putting you on my "ignore" list at this point. Not worth my time.

And btw, I'm a University of Michigan fan, so yeah, your 49'ers lost a good thing by letting Harbaugh go back to his Alma Mater. Thanks!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> Keep moving that dropped pin as much as you want.
> 
> That's just it, you are not right. You can claim all day that you are, but you are not. I don't agree with you, the OP doesn't agree with you, and others don't agree with you. So that makes you the smart driver and the rest of us are fools apparently.
> 
> ...


Yet many others agree with me......you just don't like the fact that the guy did nothing wrong. And even worse, that you made him correct by saying it was his responsibility to get his phone. And he did just that with out asking the driver to do anything. Well done there.

And feel free to add me to your ignore list. I'm pretty sure it's a long list of people who committed the offense of not agreeing with you. I would be honored.

Oh hell yes they did. They screwed over Harbaugh in the worst way. If Eddie still had the team, Harbaugh never would have been treated that way. The relatives of his that are running the show now are simply a disgrace. Jar aught made a good move to get out of there.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Oh hell yes they did. They screwed over Harbaugh in the worst way. If Eddie still had the team, Harbaugh never would have been treated that way. The relatives of his that are running the show now are simply a disgrace. Jar aught made a good move to get out of there.


This, I will agree with you on. Unfortunately our football connection isn't OP-related (or is it?).


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> This, I will agree with you on. Unfortunately our football connection isn't OP-related (or is it?).


You take this stuff to seriously.

Except for the football.


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

JD1 said:


> That's bullshit. A 20 minute drive is not a substantive relationship, and it is certainly not an open invitation to visit MY HOME where young children live.
> 
> Drivers should have a reasonable expectation of privacy. Would you go over to your mail carriers house if you thought he had something of value that wasn't delivered??? Would you chase down the UPS guy at his house?
> 
> I wasn't aware that my home was Uber's place of business. Didn't remember reading that in the Terms.


Sorry man, you didn't check your own seats, I would have done the same thing as a passenger.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

4736353377384555736 said:


> Sorry man, you didn't check your own seats, I would have done the same thing as a passenger.


And you will never know what to expect when you knock on the door.


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> And you will never know what to expect when you knock on the door.


That's true, it would be a very awkward situation for everyone involved.

That's why I don't get drunk and leave my phone places. That's also why I always check my car at the end of a day of driving.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> And you will never know what to expect when you knock on the door.


Really? I would bet that the vast, vast majority of door knocks are met with someone asking...who's there? What do you want? Or they open the door and say hi....followed by an inquiry.

I bet the .... Met with anger or violence ... Ratio is extremely low.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

4736353377384555736 said:


> That's true, it would be a very awkward situation for everyone involved.
> 
> That's why I don't get drunk and leave my phone places. That's also why I always check my car at the end of a day of driving.


Same here. I TRY to check my car every time I drop off, but once in a while, things get missed (usually hidden in a crack, etc). Going to someone's house though, you might show up and the driver may be home, and let's just say they are in the middle of an argument with their spouse. Then you randomly show up, they are already fired up and they are not aware that your phone is in the back of your car. Things can get dicey quick. Best policy, call them first. If you have the ability to locate your phone, that means you already have the ability to contact the driver. There are exceptions to everything, but I plan for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Really? I would bet that the vast, vast majority of door knocks are met with someone asking...who's there? What do you want? Or they open the door and say hi....followed by an inquiry.
> 
> I bet the .... Met with anger or violence ... Ratio is extremely low.


And you're probably correct. But who wants to be the unlucky basted that falls into the "extremely low" category? If you have the ability to locate your phone, that means you already have the ability to call the driver. Besides, why take a wasted trip? A lot of responses here say "toss it out the window." Call first and figure out what you are dealing with


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

4736353377384555736 said:


> That's true, it would be a very awkward situation for everyone involved.
> 
> That's why I don't get drunk and leave my phone places. That's also why I always check my car at the end of a day of driving.


You want awkward? Here ya go.....

On the way to the destination, a very stoned pax says....wait, this is where I'm going. This isn't the destination you put in. His destination was a set of cross streets. I stop, he gets out, and is on his way.

He left his phone in the car and I didn't see it. But the next pax found it and handed it to me. I figured I would drop it off tomorrow or if he called, set up the drop. But he never called.

His mom did. Several times. And she was pretty freaked out when I finally answered. She asked if I could go to his place and see if he was there? Sure. I was in the city and not far from where she says he lives.

While out side the house, that had an upper and lower unit, two girls come walking out. Wondering who this strange guy was, standing outside their home after midnight, talking to some woman on the speaker phone....obviously talking about the place they live in.....and they asked....uh, can we help you?

Yup....tell ya what....this lady on the phone is looking for her son. He left his phone in my car when he took an Uber. How bout you talk to her? They spoke, got it figured out, and mom said it was ok to leave the phone with them.

No drama. No, how dare you come to my house. No complaints to Uber. No problems at all. They did offer me a drink, but I took a can of coke instead.

I did get something from Uber saying than you for the extra effort.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> And you're probably correct. But who wants to be the unlucky basted that falls into the "extremely low" category? If you have the ability to locate your phone, that means you already have the ability to call the driver. Besides, why take a wasted trip? A lot of responses here say "toss it out the window." Call first and figure out what you are dealing with


I would bet money that you are in far more danger in your own home....driving down the street...climbing a ladder.....shopping in a mall....sitting in a park.....walking through a parking lot.....and many, many other things.....than you are just picking a house at random and knocking on the door.

I will take those odds any day.

As for the wasted trip...he knew exactly where his phone was. What wasted trip?

BTW...we don't know he didn't call the number. The OP never said the phone was in his possession and not in the car. He also never said he checked the phone to see if anyone called. Hence the reason I believe he never knew he had the phone.


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> You want awkward? Here ya go.....
> 
> On the way to the destination, a very stoned pax says....wait, this is where I'm going. This isn't the destination you put in. His destination was a set of cross streets. I stop, he gets out, and is on his way.
> 
> ...


That situation I would have turned off the phone and dropped it off at a police station. I never answer other people's phones and certainly wouldn't hang around outside their place at night.

If I ever found a phone inside my car I would take it to the police station and get a receipt, even if it's ringing off the hook.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

4736353377384555736 said:


> That situation I would have turned off the phone and dropped it off at a police station. I never answer other people's phones and certainly wouldn't hang around outside their place at night.
> 
> If I ever found a phone inside my car I would take it to the police station and get a receipt, even if it's ringing off the hook.


I answered it because it said MOM as the caller. This has happened before. The guy was going to the east bay and I had dropped him of at Bart. His phone kept ringing with the same person on the ID. A woman. Once I finally answered it, it showed the word, mom, after the name. I answered it because it was the same person calling over and over. Most likely someone concerned about him. And who knows? Maybe he didn't show up where, and when, he was expected?

What I did with his phone and how I got it back to him is another story. Probably a dick move on my part. But I have a wicked, some would say even vicious sense of humor. Word to the wise....always passcode your phone.


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

If you turn off the phone it will stop ringing


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

4736353377384555736 said:


> If you turn off the phone it will stop ringing


That is correct. If you turn it off, it will stop ringing.

So?


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

For your consideration :


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> BTW...we don't know he didn't call the number. The OP never said the phone was in his possession and not in the car. He also never said he checked the phone to see if anyone called. Hence the reason I believe he never knew he had the phone.


 I never said otherwise.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I did get something from Uber saying than you for the extra effort.


Herpees?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> Herpees?


That would have been better than what they gave me. Lol


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> That is correct. If you turn it off, it will stop ringing.
> 
> So?


And if you turn Uber off, it will stop pinging! Might still get those erroneous text messages from them anyway: "Hey there are only "X" amount of cars in the area and surges are expected to be 15,000X." Um, no.


----------



## Driver Zero (Dec 18, 2015)

JD1 said:


> UberXTampa
> 
> But Uber should really just go ahead and volunteer our personal information, including our home address. Whats wrong with people coming over to the house right? We should be fine with it.
> 
> While they are here, might as well have them come inside for a coffee and introduce them to the family. It would be the well-mannered thing to do after all. And if they are hungry, get them a slice of your wife's peach cobbler and offer to shine their shoes while they are at it. It is part of the deal and we should all just lay back and take it.


What have you got against (not so) random people visiting your house to collect their possessions? You're acting like some kind of paranoid lunatic.
So what if have you have kids? He wasn't there for a social visit or to sell you artwork or get you to vote, just get his phone. You should be happy you didn't have to drive half way across town to give it to him...


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Driver Zero said:


> What have you got against (not so) random people visiting your house to collect their possessions? You're acting like some kind of paranoid lunatic.
> So what if have you have kids? He wasn't there for a social visit or to sell you artwork or get you to vote, just get his phone. You should be happy you didn't have to drive half way across town to give it to him...


So why not publish our full name, phone number, and home address right under our picture?

If it's ok for them to swing by the house, then Uber might as well just put it out there right from the get go, don't ya think?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> And if you turn Uber off, it will stop pinging! Might still get those erroneous text messages from them anyway: "Hey there are only "X" amount of cars in the area and surges are expected to be 15,000X." Um, no.


Which begs the question.....why is Uber texting you when texting to people driving is considered dangerous?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

JD1 said:


> So why not publish our full name, phone number, and home address right under our picture?
> 
> If it's ok for them to swing by the house, then Uber might as well just put it out there right from the get go, don't ya think?


Then again, had you not left a track able device inside your car, he never could have found your house.

Hmmm....I wonder....who's responsibility is it to check their vehicle for things like that?

Keep digging. You could have turned this into a beneficial cautionary tale, but instead made it worse than a telenovela.

What's next? Asking up at night with cold sweats to the smell of bed farts?


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Then again, had you not left a track able device inside your car, he never could have found your house.
> 
> Hmmm....I wonder....who's responsibility is it to check their vehicle for things like that?
> 
> ...


Well, I'd like to give you a personal thanks for your part in making this thread so dramatic. I never expected anyone to really care so much so I appreciate your interest. Thanks for being there.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

JD1 said:


> Well, I'd like to give you a personal thanks for your part in making this thread so dramatic. I never expected anyone to really care so much so I appreciate your interest. Thanks for being there.


Says the guy who dramatically described his angst over someone who knocked on his door and simply asked if he could get his phone back.

Tell ya what...why did t you file a police report? Virtually every department will take an informational incident report filled out by either an officer or a civilian just to have the information on file for future use.

If you were so freaked out, why didn't you do this?


----------



## Driver Zero (Dec 18, 2015)

JD1 said:


> So why not publish our full name, phone number, and home address right under our picture?
> 
> If it's ok for them to swing by the house, then Uber might as well just put it out there right from the get go, don't ya think?


That is a piss-weak argument because the guy didn't use Uber to find his phone, he used Apple, and for some weird reason you're upset he used the same technology you use every day to find passengers, so he could locate his belongings.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

What I find amazing is the hypocrisy here: A lot of people around here blame Uber for favoring the pax over the driver. Then a fellow Uber driver has an issue, and everyone sides with Uber and the pax.

Seriously, life is too short.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MrUberCT said:


> Knocking on someones door to retrieve lost or stolen property isn't wrong and it isn't a crime, even if he was drunk and acting like an asshole the night before. We've all been drunk and we've all made mistakes, so judging him solely on that isn't even valid as a matter of fact its completely unfair. Now while I disagree with this persons tactics to show up unannounced, allowing your child to open the door (even in a fairly safe are) without confirmation of who's knocking is the real problem here. If you were so scared for your life and the life of your family, why didn't you close the door and call the police? I'll tell you why, because you wasn't scared for your life or the lives of your family. So the real issue here is this, like most UBER drivers you failed to do your job. How you might ask? At the end of your shift you should have looked in the back of your car to make sure there wasn't a mess or any items left behind. By doing so you would have found the phone, contacted UBER that evening and they would have followed the steps to get the item back in a comfortable manor. Since you didn't do that, the passengers only option was to trace his lost/stolen phone. Remember he was drunk the night before so its possible he didn't know where it was and since Uber never contacted him he probably didn't know you had it in your car. Bottom line, although it was uncomfortable situation NOTHING HAPPENED!


Just one point: no, we haven't ALL been drunk.


----------



## MrUberCT (Jun 8, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Just one point: no, we haven't ALL been drunk.


Yet we can all be an asshole on any given Sunday. Attitude is everything!


----------



## Max Weber (Mar 4, 2015)

Every single phone that has been left in my car has been an iPhone 6 with a cracked screen. It's weird... they're the only people that do it. I'm glad where I live is gated. If someone just tried to show up unannounced without going through uber... they would be trespassing and get shot or mauled by a dog.


----------



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

This happened to me as a passenger but I dealt it through uber. I accidentally dropped my car key and contacted uber, uber then contacted the driver. The driver called me the next morning and we met halfway since he lives just 2 miles away from me. He made $20. 

The point is I would call it trespass if any drunk guy shows up in my doorstep and claim that he lost something. It could've been anyone's phone.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Remy Hendra said:


> This happened to me as a passenger but I dealt it through uber. I accidentally dropped my car key and contacted uber, uber then contacted the driver. The driver called me the next morning and we met halfway since he lives just 2 miles away from me. He made $20.
> 
> The point is I would call it trespass if any drunk guy shows up in my doorstep and claim that he lost something. It could've been anyone's phone.


Yeah, how would this drunk person know to show up at your house for someone else's phone?

Your post doesn't even make sense.

And you can CALL it trespassing but that doesn't mean it is.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yeah, how would this drunk person know to show up at your house for someone else's phone?
> 
> Your post doesn't even make sense.
> 
> And you can CALL it trespassing but that doesn't mean it is.


Um, trespassing is trespassing. Ask a cop or read up on your local laws, unless you live on a bridge. It it yes or no. That is why surveyors map out property lines.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

It's trespassing, in my 2 years with Uber it happened three times , but they usually would knock on the door, only one time some college kid trespassed..


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Just one point: no, we haven't ALL been drunk.


And yet sober people are still allowed to use those interwebs. What does this have to do with showing up at someone's personal residence?


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Can't you just turn the phone off to disable Find My Phone? Of course, you didn't know the phone was in your car.


----------



## Mr Ocasio (Aug 9, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Your original claim was that a "random drunk" person showed up on your doorstep. Neither of those is true. In fact he had a perfectly legitimate reason for being there.
> 
> You continue to make this about the safety of your family and your children, even though there's no indication that this man was dangerous, or threatening, or malicious in any way. A passenger of yours shows up at your doorstep looking for his phone and you view that as a threat to your children? Very odd.


You are such a troll. The rest of the world caught on to what he was saying. Maybe this guy was not a threat, but the fact that it was so easy for him to find him in his own private home where his children sleep at a time where people normally would not show up is cause for concern. When you have family and you are in your own home you do not expect this to happen. So stop being a ****ing asshole. Maybe you don't give a shit about who shows up at your doorsteps, but those of us who care about our families do.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Mr Ocasio said:


> You are such a troll. The rest of the world caught on to what he was saying. Maybe this guy was not a threat, but the fact that it was so easy for him to find him in his own private home where his children sleep at a time where people normally would not show up is cause for concern. When you have family and you are in your own home you do not expect this to happen. So stop being a &%[email protected]!*ing asshole. Maybe you don't give a shit about who shows up at your doorsteps, but those of us who care about our families do.


THIS.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I can't believe you girls are still crying about this non issue.

You know....Halloween is comming up. Lots of people going to be out and about. They might see your house and think...hmmm...someone might live there.

Should make for a terrifying time.

Bunch of nancies.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I can't believe you girls are still crying about this non issue.
> 
> You know....Halloween is comming up. Lots of people going to be out and about. They might see your house and think...hmmm...someone might live there.
> 
> ...


And you're spending time still replying, so let's shoot that one down quick.

Yup, Halloween is coming up. Plenty of kids out there looking for candy. Why don't you come knock on my door and ask for "trick or treat!?" I have some neat tricks. And stop with the "scared" or "nancy" name-calling. You have issues.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> And you're spending time still replying, so let's shoot that one down quick.
> 
> Yup, Halloween is coming up. Plenty of kids out there looking for candy. Why don't you come knock on my door and ask for "trick or treat!?" I have some neat tricks. And stop with the "scared" or "nancy" name-calling. You have issues.


Yea....right now I'm using you as a cautionary tale to help train another driver.

We are getting quite the laugh out of this.

So, when people walk past your house, do you take up a sniper position? Have your weapon in the low ready position? Do you walk around the house in condition yellow?


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Yea....right now I'm using you as a cautionary tale to help train another driver.
> 
> We are getting quite the laugh out of this.
> 
> So, when people walk past your house, do you take up a sniper position? Have your weapon in the low ready position? Do you walk around the house in condition yellow?


It's none of your business what I do in my home, nor do I care what you do in yours. That's part of the OP's point.

And if you suspect there is a sniper looming as you suggest, and that's where you may find yourself, then obviously you found yourself in a real bad spot.

Are you the guy who showed up at the OP's doorstep?  And if you are "training a new driver" and "laughing at this," as you say, then I imagine the majority of others here are laughing at you for even trying to type that, joking or not. I'm going away now so I can train another new Uber driver... ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> I'm not afraid of the dark. The dark is afraid of me. When the dark sees me coming, it goes and hides in Chuck Norris's house.


 Now that is funny.

See? Come out of your shell. The world isn't as bad as you think it is.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

JD1 said:


> I can't believe what just happened.
> 
> Bastard drunk paxfrom the last ride of the night just used "find my phone" app and shows up on my doorstep unannounced to collect his phone from in between seats.
> 
> This is not cool. I have young kids here and don't want random drunk people just showing up knocking on my door.


I hope to god you charged him.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

nikole816 said:


> Should this happen again is there a way to disable the phone for the time being. That's really scary!


No. It was the pax finding his own phone. Driver didn't know it was in his car. Had he known, he could have shut the drunk's phone off.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

As long as Apple is marketing the "find my phone" feature, you can expect people to use it. Maybe the company should just abandon the product if it is causing such consternation.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> As long as Apple is marketing the "find my phone" feature, you can expect people to use it. Maybe the company should just abandon the product if it is causing such consternation.


If anything like that had ever happened to me, I would probably have charged the pax a $10 unlock fee for my car in the garage.


----------



## Sea_Kur (Sep 21, 2016)

So let me get this straight. You feel comfortable letting a drunk stranger in the middle of the night get into your car, possibly alone, who then puts you in a situation where he tells you where to drive, regardless if it's a home or some dark alley, but you feel threatened when the same person comes to your house during the day where you do have the choice to either open the door or not, just like any other stranger who everyday might knock on your door? A stranger I might add that hasn't had a record kept of who he is and where he can be located? Personally, I'd rather have a PAX knock on my door rather than some of the other people that I haven't met before. This has become too paranoid a country.


----------



## Wampuskat (Nov 24, 2015)

I take any phone to nearest P.D. My friends dad is a taxi driver, picked up a guy who had had the crap beat out of him, took him home. The next day, a car pulls up at dads house, guys get out with sawed off shotguns and AK47s. They pinged their friends phone, it brought them to his house. They were there to kill him, they thought he was the one who beat up their friend. He explained he was the just the taxi driver who took him home, he was already beat up when he picked him up. Since that happened, I have never taken a phone home with me.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Sea_Kur said:


> So let me get this straight. You feel comfortable letting a drunk stranger in the middle of the night get into your car, possibly alone, who then puts you in a situation where he tells you where to drive, regardless if it's a home or some dark alley, but you feel threatened when the same person comes to your house during the day where you do have the choice to either open the door or not, just like any other stranger who everyday might knock on your door? A stranger I might add that hasn't had a record kept of who he is and where he can be located? Personally, I'd rather have a PAX knock on my door rather than some of the other people that I haven't met before. This has become too paranoid a country.


Lose your phone on a city bus. Are you going to show up at the bus driver's home?

It has nothing to do with so-called paranoia. It has to do with this thing called expectation of privacy. While driving with Uber, I am willingly letting people into my personal space, in my car. If they ask where I live or ask to go to my place, hell no! Our physical proximity as rider/driver ends in or around my vehicle while online. It does not extend to where I live. Last time I checked, an Uber ride didn't guarantee an AirBNB visit.

If you lose your crap, take the first appropriate step and go from there. It is your phone, your mess-up. Don't feel entitled for someone else to pander to you every time you screw up. If this guy had the technology available to him to figure out where his phone was in the first place, then that means he had the same technology available to try to contact the driver via phone call or text.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> Lose your phone on a city bus. Are you going to show up at the bus driver's home?


The homing signal comes from the phone, so the person would likely show up at the bus garage, unless the bus driver took the phone phone with them. I don't think the bus garage would care, if the driver did take the phone home with him, why would he "expect privacy" if he was knowingly holding someone's property.


----------



## MetalVan (Jan 16, 2016)

nikole816 said:


> This is a dumb question but can a phone be taken to the police station?


Anything left in my car at the end of my shift goes to the police station. Period.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The homing signal comes from the phone, so the person would likely show up at the bus garage, unless the bus driver took the phone phone with them. I don't think the bus garage would care, if the driver did take the phone home with him, why would he "expect privacy" if he was knowingly holding someone's property.


Why would anyone expect safety, showing up at an unknown independent contractor's home uninvited, and unannounced?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> Why would anyone expect safety, showing up at an unknown independent contractor's home uninvited, and unannounced?


They didn't know whose home they were showing up to. It could have been another uber passenger's home, or someone else who picked up the phone.

If a person is uncomfortable or feels particularly unsafe going after their property where it is, they probably wouldn't have bought or utilized the homing feature.

Unannounced visitors are part of life. If a couple of Jehovahs or folks selling kirbys door to door, come to my door this morning, I'm not going to lose my mind.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

To the OP,was the phone powered on when it was returned to the passenger? Or did the battery die out?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> Why would anyone expect safety, showing up at an unknown independent contractor's home uninvited, and unannounced?


I bet you shoot at the mail man when he walks by.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I bet you shoot at the mail man when he walks by.


Only if he goes "postal."

/sarcasm


----------



## Uber Jason (Sep 9, 2016)

Do unto others and you'd have them do unto you. I always make every effort to return items. Builds good karma. 

If I don't hear from you the item is going to the green light location as quick as I can get it there. 

As for showing up in the middle of the night I'd call the cops and wouldn't open my door until they showed up.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

1- If I lost my phone, I'd want it back. 
2- If someone wanted their phone back, I'd give it back- what's the big deal? 
3- Showing up unannounced at someone's house can be dangerous- http://www.businessinsider.com/teenager-killed-after-using-an-app-to-find-his-lost-cell-phone-2015-6


----------



## bellahug (Oct 10, 2016)

This happened to me. My ride was at 4:30am and when I got home I realized he had left his phone in the car. I went to sleep and at 10am someone was knocking at my door and it was him to get his phone. He was nice about it but I was so surprised and I was kindof glad that he did it so I didn't have to contact Uber and go through all the hassel of returning his phone. That's when I learned of the tracking and what I should do next time, turn off the phone if I find it and disable the tracker. But I didn't see anything wrong with it other than being surprised because I didn't have a clue that it could be done.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Keeps the aliens from reading my mind...


How do you know you're not thinking exactly what they want you to right now ? Who said it was " your"mind ? Perhaps they redesigned it long ago.perhaps that thought is not even your own . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> I bet you shoot at the mail man when he walks by.


Good idea !
There must be a Reason the dog never liked him !


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

EX_ said:


> next time JD1 , thoroughly search your car for any random items when you're done driving.
> 
> I understand how you feel because I sure as hell wouldn't want some obnoxious and hungover idiot on my doorstep either.
> 
> Do what I do: if you find a lost item just discard it. Doesn't matter if you drop it off at the police station, or on the side of the street somewhere. Beyond the transaction (ride) it's not your responsibility to babysit careless pax and their lost 'toys'.


where in the post did he say the pax was OBNOXIOUS AND HUNGOVER OR AN IDIOT? OMG, that's insane how things get twisted around. THAT'S OBNOXIOUS. The guy wanted his phone, didn't make a scene, had no other reason to be there except to pick up his phone, and I'm sure he left within 30 seconds of ringing the doorbell and getting his phone. What is the big deal about saying "yes, I found it, I'm glad to be able to give it back to you" and then ask him "did you have a good night?" Keep it light, and move one. Geez loueeze. People are so up tight. I'm not feeling some of the responses on here. I never saw this as a safety issue. If you worry about this, you must be worried about the car that breaks down in front of your neighbor's house one day. Are they stalking out the area for a break-in? HE RAN OUT OF GAS!


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> Why tip? He got it himself, probably read here how freading drivers charge $100 to give phones back. I would do the same as the pax did.


I probably would have done it as well. I still don't see what was wrong here. He was no threat to you or your kids. Keep teaching your kids to make big deals out of little things, and you're bound to have your hands full at some point.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

darkshy77 said:


> Just open a new account with different email if uber cancel them


OMG, was it that serious? LOL


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Trebor said:


> Now you know to check your car thoroughly once you complete your last ride. Do check in to those seats that the phone originally slid in. It's likely to happen again.
> 
> Anyways, if someone is knocking on my door in the middle of the night, they are going to see my gun before they see who I am. Teach them a lesson.


HE NEVER SAID THE GUY CAME IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT, he said the next day the guy showed up. He probably was not even hungover, just wanted his phone. I must be crazy, not to understand what half you guys are saying on here. Give the guy his phone and end of story. I honestly believe he was hoping to keep the guys phone, and got upset when the guys came looking for it. I bet he never suspected that he had the find my phone app turned on. This is what I feel in my gut. Now he's angry, offended and using the kids safety as a reason to vent. Wow, what s sick world.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Imagine this happens and you park on the street an pax cant determine which apt, condo or house is yours, he cant contact you, how long does he wait until they try to break into your car?


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> HE NEVER SAID THE GUY CAME IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT, he said the next day the guy showed up. He probably was not even hungover, just wanted his phone. I must be crazy, not to understand what half you guys are saying on here. Give the guy his phone and end of story. I honestly believe he was hoping to keep the guys phone, and got upset when the guys came looking for it. I bet he never suspected that he had the find my phone app turned on. This is what I feel in my gut. Now he's angry, offended and using the kids safety as a reason to vent. Wow, what s sick world.


Ops post indicates the phone was between the seats and had no idea it was there, what are you reading to make an assumption that the pax is crooked and not just a little paranoid


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

uberist said:


> Imagine this happens and you park on the street an pax cant determine which apt, condo or house is yours, he cant contact you, how long does he wait until they try to break into your car?


The guy wanted his phone. I'm sure at that point, any passenger would contact Uber, like they should have done in the first place. They're not going to COMMIT A CRIME. If you want to look at every possible scenario, we will be her for the next 3 days writing about this. This driver just wanted to keep the phone. I think I solved this whole issue.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

This actually happened to me a few days ago as well....This passenger forgot his phone in my car and showed up at my house door!!! Totally creepy and it disturbed me since my family lives here. I reported him to uber. Passengers should be going to uber to get their phones. They should not be tracking their phones and showing up at private residences of drivers. After all these are strangers. For the safety of my family, I would never want anyone to know where I live....and especially not strangers. Very dangerous!!


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

well..if you show up @ my door, dats fine with me..


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

uberist said:


> Ops post indicates the phone was between the seats and had no idea it was there, what are you reading to make an assumption that the pax is crooked and not just a little paranoid


I know, I was just busting chops.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

JD1 said:


> I can't believe what just happened. Bastard drunk paxfrom the last ride of the night just used "find my phone" app and shows up on my doorstep unannounced to collect his phone from in between seats. This is not cool. I have young kids here and don't want random drunk people just showing up knocking on my door.


"I can't believe what just happened! A person knocked on my front door! They just walked right up to it and knocked! Can you believe that? I can't! Who has ever heard of such a thing? I'm pretty sure it's against the law, but I didn't call the police because I'm pretty sure it's not against the law. Also what about the children? My young daughter answered the door and a total stranger was standing there! A stranger who had been drunk at some point in the past! I am so scared for my daughter but I let her answer the door when I am in another room! I am the best and most concerned father ever! Turns out the guy just wanted his phone back, so I gave it to him."


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UberRose said:


> I reported him to uber. Passengers should be going to uber to get their phones. They should not be tracking their phones and showing up at private residences of drivers.


Uber didn't have the gentleman's phone, going to Uber would have been pointless and a runaround.

You should have turned the device over to the police or to the Uber office, if that's where you wanted them to go. Its really a known fact that people both buy and use these lo-jack features on their expensive phones.

Maybe they shouldn't sell such items, a complaint to Radio Shack to cease and desist or to your local government to outlaw homing devices is the only way to stop this.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber didn't have the gentleman's phone, going to Uber would have been pointless and a runaround.
> 
> You should have turned the device over to the police or to the Uber office, if that's where you wanted them to go. Its really a known fact that people both buy and use these lo-jack features on their expensive phones.
> 
> Maybe they shouldn't sell such items, a complaint to Radio Shack to cease and desist or to your local government to outlaw homing devices is the only way to stop this.


I love it! ALL BECAUSE IN YOUR HEART, YOU DIDN'T WANT TO RETURN THE MAN'S PHONE. HA!


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

unPat said:


> That's sounds scary wtf


ikr, no offense, but I definitely do NOT want some of the folks I drive showing up at my house. scary!


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Here's my deal with left behind property including cell phones. If pax tipped me, I will go through the channels to return it and collect my $15 return fee. If no tip, sim card is removed and phone is promptly tossed into the nearest dumpster.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

ibeam23 said:


> Here's my deal with left behind property including cell phones. If pax tipped me, I will go through the channels to return it and collect my $15 return fee. If no tip, sim card is removed and phone is promptly tossed into the nearest dumpster.


There was a lady at the green light hub complaining that a purse was left behind..
She came in there with her Billy Bob boyfriend and were cursing up a storm...
When she went outside to smoke I asked her..
"So the driver got you and your 3 friends home safely after a night of drinking and how much cash did you pull out to tip him?"

She looked shocked so I said " let me get this straight. Your driver drove you to your destination and got you there safely in the lowest paying market in the United States and not one of you adults in the car getting dropped off could dig up two or three singles to give to your driver and you think you're getting your purse back?"

She went inside and had the GreeHub agent called he driver and I heard him say "what purse?"
Of course Billy Bob her boyfriend starts cursing and I lean over and say to him" you get what you pay for." He looks at me and before he can say a word I say" yea her friends paid for the ride. It was her friend's account not your girlfriend and not one person threw the driver a dollar. I'm sure he will driving 30-40 minutes to the hub in the middle of day."

And walked away.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

any foilbacked mylar film packaging, like what is used for small bags of snacks, will isolate the phone and block any signals from or to it. ie the " find my phone" app won't work.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

A lot to dig thru...butt...

This is EXACTLY why...

I loudly announce at the end of the trip...

"Please make SURE you have your phone"...

"AND any other goodies you brought"...

"Thank you"...8>)

Hardly ever have this happen any more...

Rakos


----------

